# River & Stream Report - It is heating up



## RiparianRanger

A busy schedule combined with the post-spawn funk to make for a lackluster couple of weeks. That all changed earlier this week with the recent rainfall that bumped up the CFS across Central Ohio's rivers and streams. Got out on a couple of occasions last week both during the day and after dark. Water temperatures were between 60 and 66 depending on day or night. Color was stained with approximately 1 foot visibility. Swift to moderate current, but able to be waded if you were familiar with the area and had knowledge of the tricky spots. Conditions were too dangerous to explore new territory. And the bite? It was on!

First outing rendezvoused with Athens Smallmouth. I was looking for smallies but that's not what we found. Over a period of not much more than an hour there were 3 fish ohio saugeye landed between us, the largest being 25" (a new personal best). A fourth (20.75") would have qualified with a tail pinch (good on you brother for remaining honest; I would've rounded up). A smattering of other species were landed including needle nose gar and white bass. 

Later in the week a solo outing yielded what I was looking for - a handful of bronzebacks. The largest, a nearly-17" specimen weighing in at 2.2lbs. Incidental bonus fish worth noting include a 5 lb.+ drum that took me for a ride once it got downstream (and down current) of me and a 20"+ channel cat. 

All fish were taken on Joshy swims, red eye shad, or an x-rap. Hearing that rain pounding on the skylight this evening should bode well for river and stream fishing in a few days. Hopefully that tropical storm stays south of here and doesn't cause rivers to blow out.


----------



## Baloogala

Better luck than I have had. I took my kayak up to the head of a pool and targeted some runs and eddies yesterday...caught two small bass (one smallmouth and one largemouth, oddly enough). Saw a gar, but was getting nothing but a ton of cotton for the most part. I just checked my local gauge and it will be a few days before I can hit it again.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Nice running into you out there mike! That sure was a great night of fishing I won’t soon forget. Sometimes everything just aligns perfectly, right flow levels, right seasonal timing combined with the right presentations and bam it’s on! The saugeyes were locked on to those small jerkbaits coupled with a hard twitch-twitch retrieve. They were inhaling lures.


----------



## Cats1967

Great job guys. Thanks for the report. If all goes well I hope to get out Tuesday and try a new stretch of creek.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

RiparianRanger said:


> A busy schedule combined with the post-spawn funk to make for a lackluster couple of weeks. That all changed earlier this week with the recent rainfall that bumped up the CFS across Central Ohio's rivers and streams. Got out on a couple of occasions last week both during the day and after dark. Water temperatures were between 60 and 66 depending on day or night. Color was stained with approximately 1 foot visibility. Swift to moderate current, but able to be waded if you were familiar with the area and had knowledge of the tricky spots. Conditions were too dangerous to explore new territory. And the bite? It was on!
> 
> First outing rendezvoused with Athens Smallmouth. I was looking for smallies but that's not what we found. Over a period of not much more than an hour there were 3 fish ohio saugeye landed between us, the largest being 25" (a new personal best). A fourth (20.75") would have qualified with a tail pinch (good on you brother for remaining honest; I would've rounded up). A smattering of other species were landed including needle nose gar and white bass.
> 
> Later in the week a solo outing yielded what I was looking for - a handful of bronzebacks. The largest, a nearly-17" specimen weighing in at 2.2lbs. Incidental bonus fish worth noting include a 5 lb.+ drum that took me for a ride once it got downstream (and down current) of me and a 20"+ channel cat.
> 
> All fish were taken on Joshy swims, red eye shad, or an x-rap. Hearing that rain pounding on the skylight this evening should bode well for river and stream fishing in a few days. Hopefully that tropical storm stays south of here and doesn't cause rivers to blow out.


Bronze backs are heating up around my area too. Mostly using joshy’s and rebel craws.


----------



## reyangelo

Nice update. Sounds like the flows are heating up for sure.


----------



## RiparianRanger

4-3-2-1. 

Tonight’s is a story of four different species caught, three lures lost, two separate outings, and the search for one all-purpose fishing line with superior knot strength. 

Let’s start with the first outing. I often carry a rod and reel in my vehicle along with a sling that has the essentials – a box of spinners, a few x-rap hard baits, and some Joshy swims. Today was such a day. With the unbelievably mild weather I made a stop on the way home from work at a convenient pull off that I pass by on my daily commute. The spot is decent, not great, but decent. I’ve not been out on moving water for a number of weeks. When I got to the spot I noticed the water level was way down from the last time I frequented this area. It was so low I was able to tip toe out on some rocks and get a better angle to cast upstream to the riffle-run that is known to produce best. Apart from being nearly Father’s Day, I often look forward to mid-June because it seems that is about when the top water bite turns on consistently. Sure, I may occasionally hook one on a popper or walking bait retrieved slow in May or even late-April, but those instances have always proved fleeting and unpredictable. However by about the third week in June the smallmouth are reliably caught on top water presentations. Thus, in addition to the essentials noted above I also had a handful of top water lures in the pack. Being my favorite way to fish I couldn’t resist tying on a popper to see if they would comply. I should add, while I pack an alternate pair of shoes for just such an occasion, I hit the water’s edge wearing the same casual office attire I wore to work – in the summer months that’s often chinos and a polo shirt. And so it was today. Put another way, I was in no position to go bushwhacking or over extend myself on the rocks. Too bad I didn't obey my own wisdom. 

Once positioned out on the rocky outcropping I began fan casting from one bank to the other. I’m bombing the popper into the riffle, bringing it with the current into the run. After a number of casts with nothing more than a single swipe from what I presume was a rock bass, I try throwing down stream and bringing it against the current. Running short on time until I need to be home I swapped out for the whopper plopper to see if they are in the mood to chase. I tied on the 90 size and cast to the “V” where the riffle dumps into the head of the pool. Nothing. A second cast. Again, nothing. I tried mid-stream when it dawned on me I’m in perfect position to bring the lure over top of submerged structure discovered years ago while wading. It’s some rocky, snaggy stuff that will steal all but the most snag-less presentations. However, it can be covered from above. Just as I am bringing the 90 over top I finally see it and hear it all at once, that signature smack of the water’s surface as a ~13” smallmouth takes the bait under and makes a beeline downstream right toward me. Thinking I’ve cracked the code I make another cast to virtually the same spot and brought the lure over the submerged structure when almost in the exact location “Smack!”, and this one feels better… A Lot Better. As she’s bulldogging for the deep pool below the riffle I’m thinking to myself I am fortunate to be downstream of her or I would have been outmatched. She keeps digging but the current is working in my favor. After a brief tug of war I have her next to my perch on the rocks and I hoist her up. A beautiful smally. And big. The first thing I notice is the gaping mouth on this thing. It looks like it could have consumed the 13-incher I just tossed back. My admiration is cut short when I realize I’m in a precarious position. My perch is narrow and I have a feisty beast of a smallmouth on the end of the line tight as a banjo string that has my rod doubled over. Before I could lip her she thrashed. Not wanting to lose her I gently lower her onto the rock steps beneath where I'm standing. I slip and my foot goes into the drink. She thrashes again. I lunge to essentially jump on the fish and briefly grab her tail with my left hand. No sooner than I reach for the lure to try and unhook her she thrashes a third time, the knot breaks, and the fish jets off in a shallow eddy surrounded by rock on three sides presumably still with the $12 lure stuck in her mouth. I can see her wake in the twelve inch deep water as she searches for an escape. I ran back to shore trying to intercept her, slipping and dunking the other foot this time, but to no avail. She evaded capture. I have never landed a confirmed 20” smallmouth so I don’t want to oversell the size of this fish. However, based on the 18s I’ve caught this bruiser had to be 19+. Line snapped, ego bruised, and with shoes and socks thoroughly soaked I headed up the embankment to my car and drove home. 

The early evening is the usual dinner with the wife and kids. I find time to mow the lawn that desperately needed taming after all this rain and afterward help put the kids to bed. All the while I can't rid my thoughts of the big one that got away so as soon as the kids are down for bed I headed back out for top water action after dark. 

However I was soon disappointed. At a different spot I employed what I had learned from earlier; they wanted a faster moving lure. I started with a buzz bait. Zilch. I switched to another 90 series plopper. Nada. OK, let’s try sub-surface. I tied on an X-rap and get to work. Fewer than a dozen casts in and the line goes heavy. Then it started tugging. It feels strong. Maybe too strong as I’m positioned upstream and the current is not going to aid me this time. I tried to keep the line taut while attempting to walk downstream and at least position perpendicular when the fish makes one solid run, jerking the rod tip down parallel with the ground and “pop” I’m out my second lure of the day. I never did get a look at it. It did not feel like the unrelenting diesel pull of a shovelhead. It was more fits and spurts. But when it surged there was definite power behind it. 

Out of an X-rap I searched for something similar and tried again. This time with a chartreuse square bill. And rather than allow the fish to get downstream I waded to a position that allowed me to attack the hole from downstream. Skirting the lure across the bottom and careening it off of rocks when it suddenly stops. For a brief moment I think the lure might be snagged under a rock. That is until it started moving. Standing in mid-stream with moderate current coming toward me I’m well positioned to land this one. All I needed to do is keep her up in the water column to avoid getting cut off in the rock below. As I lifted the rod tip high and flicked on my headlamp I see the glowing eyes and leopard pattern of a saugeye. As I walk closer to her and reel her closer to me at the same time I realize it’s a _very_ good sized saug fish. With her mouth lifted out of the water I reached for the lip grips and officially had my prize – a 21.5” Fish Ohio qualifier, and the third FO saug this year (odd for someone who does not target the damn things). After a few pictures she was nursed back to health and left to end up on someone else’s stringer. 

Going back to work in much the same manner the action never really resumed. I decided it’s time to move on to another location. Still using the same square bill I found another promising rocky bottom section nearby. Working the lure perpendicular to the current a fat 16” bucket mouth took the bait. After a few jumps I grabbed her by the lip. A quick picture and measure revealed it was a plump 2.3 lbs. A few more casts from a different angle finally returned what I was after all along, a smallmouth. And he was an aerial acrobat jumping three times before I could secure him on shore. Another quick picture and measure suggested a 14-15” specimen. It’s getting late at this point and after a number of last casts I find a crappie of all things was fooled by the profile of hard plastic. My final cast was a lazy lob to a visible seam. I wasn’t expecting much when something swiped at it in less than a foot of water, six feet from where I was standing . At first thinking I hooked a branch a small bass or something tail walked left to right and just then the lure popped free. Problem is that wasn’t the only thing to pop. So did the knot and the lucky square bill went flying over my shoulder down current for someone else to find another day. 

While it was a fun couple of outings characterized by multiple species it is getting expensive replacing all of the hard baits. My daily driver is spooled with 10 lb P-Line Flouroclear and I secure my lures with a palomar knot. After tonight I’m ready to try something else that doesn’t break as easily. Can anyone recommend an all-purpose line with better knot strength. Seeing that it is top water season it seems traditional (sinking) fluorocarbon might not be the best approach. And while I’m comfortable with a baitcaster I fish at night and therefore am not immune to the occasional backlash so I’m reluctant to go with braid. I guess that leaves mono. What’s the best mono for knot strength?


----------



## MDBuckeye

Nice work and persistence! I like P-line as well and haven't had too many experiences of break-offs. That being said I carry one rod rigged with braid and the other my mono rig.


----------



## RiparianRanger

MDBuckeye said:


> Nice work and persistence! I like P-line as well and haven't had too many experiences of break-offs. That being said I carry one rod rigged with braid and the other my mono rig.


What knot do you use to tie to the lure?


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> 4-3-2-1.
> 
> 
> While it was a fun couple of outings characterized by multiple species it is getting expensive replacing all of the hard baits. My daily driver is spooled with 10 lb P-Line Flouroclear and I secure my lures with a palomar knot. After tonight I’m ready to try something else that doesn’t break as easily. Can anyone recommend an all-purpose line with better knot strength. Seeing that it is top water season it seems traditional (sinking) fluorocarbon might not be the best approach. And while I’m comfortable with a baitcaster I fish at night and therefore am not immune to the occasional backlash so I’m reluctant to go with braid. I guess that leaves mono. What’s the best mono for knot strength?


Rip, I had 8 lb P-Line on one of mine and got so frustrated with the constant breaks that I took it all off. I have one entire spool that I have yet to use and probably will not. On Monday at Kiser, I had a Lunkerhunt frog, a KVD 2.5 squarebill, and a Rattle-Trap all come off on the cast--the frog landed somewhere on the ground behind us and I could not find it; my son said he saw the KVD floating (as did I), but something crashed at it and it did not come back up. Add to this later that day at a local pond I had a largemouth all the way to my feet--one I'd estimate in the 20" range--and snap (the lure resurfaced about 5 minutes later, I retrieved it, tied it on...and had it happen again, albeit with a smaller fish, next cast...happened 3 times). I've done palomar, clinch, double clinch...no luck with this line.

I have not been able to fish the creek for some time. It's been very muddy and as of yesterday in a spot that is normally around 2.5 feet, it was nearly 8. I've also caught more saugeye this year than smallmouth (one spot seems to hold them), no FO ones, but one really close at 20". Heck, at Kiser fishing for largemouth produced a couple of yellow perch on bass minnows (including one that was 12.5").


----------



## reyangelo

Very nice catches Mike. Not kewl on your loses on the lures, but sounds like plenty of action.

I stop using FlouroCarbon as primary line couple years ago (stopped using mono as primary several years back). I primarily stick to braid but use FlouroCarbon as needed (as deemed necessary); when i tie a hook to the FlouroCarbon (FC Sniper) i use an "improved clinch knot". This has worked years for me (i use it for line types) - only time i encountered an issue was when I tried using it for NanoFil (too slick and kept losing lures).


----------



## RiparianRanger

The late afternoon rain interrupted my plans to mow the lawn after work and the kids were exceptionally ornery today so we put them to bed early. Once the last shower rolled through and finished by 8 I was staring outside with nothing to do and 90 minutes of daylight remaining. Naturally I decided my time was best spent wetting a line. I hit a local flow around 8:30 and tried a spot where a large smallmouth had come unbuttoned not more than a week ago. Upon arrival I discovered the water was up at least a foot, maybe two and the color of coffee with cream. I threw the noisiest top water I could find and no luck. Questioning if subsurface was what they wanted I tied on a 3/8 oz white Colorado blade spinner with a 4" paddle tail trailer - indeed a large profile with plenty of thump. After fifteen minutes of fan casting and nothing to show for it I headed back to the truck to try another location. Upon arrival the water was similarly elevated but somewhat clearer. Searching ensued with the same Colorado spinner and apart from a few temporary snags on underlying rocks that momentarily fooled me there was nothing so much as a bump. With the sun setting and yielding to a waxing gibbous moon and fog rising off the water's surface it was a surreal setting. It also seemed as good a time as any other to switch lures. If they weren't going to strike out of hunger I thought maybe they could be enticed into a reaction strike and opted for a square bill. Wading up stream and working rocky areas I was plagued by snags that forced me to wade out and free the lures surely scaring whatever may have been in the holes. The march upstream wasn't entirely fruitless. Along the way I had three fish come unbuttoned before finally achieving a modicum of success. Though it wasn't what I was after I was happy to land anything after two hours of work. The (estimated) 19" saugeye below hit on an erratic retrieve of fast, pause, slow. Unfortunately I didn't realize I left my grips on the boat from a weekend outing so pardon the hand in the pic. The only way I could think to unhook the fish was by lifting it by the gill plate. Subsequent casts yielded a small drum and not much else. Hoping that the faster current predictably concentrates them behind cover but need to wait until water visibility improves.

PS: went with a Berkley Trilene knot and no break offs this time out.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out before the rain hit and found this dink. Hit on about the fiftieth cast of the prop bait. Water was still quite stained, not exactly chocolate milk but close. My question for the group is whether you've had much success with top water when water clarity is low? Under poor clarity conditions is top water more or less successful or about the same as under normal conditions in your experience?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Was able to make it out for a couple daytime excursions on area flows. The first outing resulted in a bevy of big mouth bass. I can't recall the last time so many green bass were caught from flowing water. Must've lipped seven or so in three hours. Two best are shown below. They seemed to hit just about everything. Soft plastics, swims, and hard baits. Found them in the usual places - seams and up against rock structure. Also landed a crappie and foul hooked a sucker and a dink smallmouth (fry size). 

Another outing yielded more smallmouth and no largemouth. Largest was just 16 inches (2.4lbs) but was hands down the feistiest bronzeback of the year. Immediately upon setting the hook it went airborne. In the subsequent thirty feet of battling to bring it back to me it took flight four more times. Thankfully it was the mother of all hooksets right in the corner of the mouth. I actually broke the hook shank trying to remove it and ultimately removed the hook in two pieces. Anything less than a superb hookset and this warrior likely would have shaken off. Fun fish.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Started the holiday off the right way. Promptly following an early dismissal I traded work clothes for waders and hit a local flow from 2:30-5:00. Hotter than hell but so was the fishing. Waded a familiar one mile stretch. Worked a stick bait going upstream and top water on the way down. Caught eight altogether. Nine if you include the foul hooked drum. Most were dinks and only one smallmouth out of the bunch (not sure what's up with the uptick in numbers of green bass lately). Bigger fish came on the stick bait. Smaller ones on the top water. Almost all were found in the shade, in seams or calm pools. Three best are shown below.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Not trying to start anything here but I dearly love my stream bass, any fish for that matter. Let’s take extra precautions to make sure they survive after the battle. Laying fish on the ground just so we can get a pic to brag isn’t very ethical in my opinion. See it happen on here all the time. If returning a fish to the water take a pic holding it in the air then immediately release it back. Studies have shown a good percentage of these fish die from improper handling. Very nice bass my friend but think of getting them directly back into the water and not just your ego.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks Mike. Those photos are all stream side. All fish nursed back to health until they swim away (sometimes rocket away with a splash to my face).


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> Started the holiday off the right way. Promptly following an early dismissal I traded work clothes for waders and hit a local flow from 2:30-5:00. Hotter than hell but so was the fishing. Waded a familiar one mile stretch. Worked a stick bait going upstream and top water on the way down. Caught eight altogether. Nine if you include the foul hooked drum. Most were dinks and only one smallmouth out of the bunch (not sure what's up with the uptick in numbers of green bass lately). Bigger fish came on the stick bait. Smaller ones on the top water. Almost all were found in the shade, in seams or calm pools. Three best are shown below.


I was going to go, but my first spot was occupied and when I went to the second spot...it was so muddy that I had no confidence. I've realized that I'm not as versatile as I'd like to think. Of course, I should have tried, but instead, I went to the store, will be sorting baseball cards, reading, and studying for this dadgum Property and Casualty Insurance state exam. Perhaps later, though. I'm just not confident on what to throw in this dirty water.


----------



## PapaMike

Dirty water.....a few evenings ago I was tossing ZMan hula stickz, Neko style. I know, you'll always hear it's for clear water, sunny days. I guess the bass below can't read or didn't get the memo.


----------



## Baloogala

Oh, I know they CAN be caught in these conditions. I just haven't figured them out yet, but mostly, I have some serious obligations (until July 14th, hopefully!). I need to try more, but when the creek is up and muddy, I head to a pond.


----------



## PapaMike

I'd love to fish a creek or stream, but can't really settle on a safe, permissible site. 
I took a ride to Groveport a few days ago and fished Heron Pond. I hooked into a large Small Mouth that wrestled me to the ground, wrapping the line around brush, stumps and branches, finally escaping just as I reached for its mouth. My FIRST SMB ever, got away and left me with a mangled jig/trailer. It was my fault. I wasn't paying attention after the cast, and he took it deep on the fall. I'm going back there soon to settle up with him using a top water...maybe.


----------



## odell daniel

sciota north of oshay is trashed


----------



## Saugeyefisher

PapaMike said:


> I'd love to fish a creek or stream, but can't really settle on a safe, permissible site.
> I took a ride to Groveport a few days ago and fished Heron Pond. I hooked into a large Small Mouth that wrestled me to the ground, wrapping the line around brush, stumps and branches, finally escaping just as I reached for its mouth. My FIRST SMB ever, got away and left me with a mangled jig/trailer. It was my fault. I wasn't paying attention after the cast, and he took it deep on the fall. I'm going back there soon to settle up with him using a top water...maybe.


All your creek fishing needs are in that area around heron pond. All public access


----------



## gohabs1985

Mind me asking what creeks/rivers you are in? Not looking for your secret spot, just curious what flows around here are even worth the trip.


----------



## RiparianRanger

During the summer the fish are spread out and active making all the major “creeks” and rivers worth the trip. Bigger water will hold bigger fish so depending on what you’re after you may want to consider the Scioto first and work your way down in size from there. But you name it, the Olentangy, Licking, Mad, Darby, Alum and all the Walnuts are holding catchable fish this time of year.


----------



## Baloogala

PapaMike said:


> I'd love to fish a creek or stream, but can't really settle on a safe, permissible site.
> I took a ride to Groveport a few days ago and fished Heron Pond. I hooked into a large Small Mouth that wrestled me to the ground, wrapping the line around brush, stumps and branches, finally escaping just as I reached for its mouth. My FIRST SMB ever, got away and left me with a mangled jig/trailer. It was my fault. I wasn't paying attention after the cast, and he took it deep on the fall. I'm going back there soon to settle up with him using a top water...maybe.


At Heron Pond? Wow. I typically avoid it. There is plenty of access to BWC down this way, some obvious, some not so, but all of the places I go are permissive use.


----------



## Bubbagon

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks Mike. Those photos are all stream side. All fish nursed back to health until they swim away (sometimes rocket away with a splash to my face).


Great reports.
But on the fish handling issues, I think you missed his point. Laying the fish down on the ground for a picture is really bad for the fish. It removes their slime coat and leaves them susceptible to bacteria and parasites.
They will swim away just fine, but will definitely have problems later on.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Well, my catch rate went downhill after Independence Day and 2018 is shaping up to be a piss poor year for fishing. I don’t think I have a single fish Ohio smallmouth to my credit this season. The top water bite has been virtually nonexistent. Sure, I’ve lipped more FO saugeye this year than the last four or five years combined, but I’m not targeting that species. Best I can guess is the screwy weather and excessive rain and flooding changed the usual river spots. A number of big timber piles that were reliable producers are gone. I’ve noticed a bit more evidence of fishing pressure in other holes and can only assume fish that called them home have been taken as there is little sign of anybody home. Right about now should be peak autumn smallmouth action and I’m hoping to salvage the season. Figure it worth asking the OGF community for pointers before embarking out on a wade. Has anyone cracked the code this year? What sort of approach would you recommend the next week or so?


----------



## crittergitter

I only got out a few times early on. Then, I was busy for awhile. When I could go again, the flows didn't have much if any water in them. So, I haven't been on a flow since like mid June.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have creek/river fished more the last 2 months then i have the last 5 years summer's combined. It's been fun,i have averaged 4-7 solid fish per trip.
For us,it been all situational, rivers come up a tad we have found them in the riffles or just below them. If the waters down fallen timber in deep slow pools with timber an scattered weeds.
Ned rigs an joshys in the riffles, poppers an spinner baits in the slow water with a couple off poppers in the riffles .
No real big fish but solid average fish 14-16".
I am hoping we get a another little bump of rain an cool down an it should be game on into November,if I can stay away from chasing eyes an crappie.


----------



## acklac7

RiparianRanger said:


> Right about now should be peak autumn smallmouth action and I’m hoping to salvage the season.


Maybe for the creeks??? We're still a month or so away for the rivers, although this last cold rain brought them up and feeding real good.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

i havent noticed this year being much different than others but could very well be the stretches i usually wade are not as affected by the excessive rainfall and changing structures. topwater has produced big bites. swimbaits and cranks have produced numbers. tubes and senkos have produced when needing to slow down.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mid summer has always been my favorite time to fish creeks/rivers for smallies.
Imo they are very predictable this time of year. I look for shade and current. Find both an its game on. But i honestly don't put a lot of thought into creek in for smallies,just kind of use it as a very fun past time. But again that might change with as much fun as Ive had chasing them this falll


----------



## Bluesangler

I got out yesterday morning on the Scioto and figured I'd have a good day out there with one 14" smallie in the first couple of casts. 
But, I only managed to get a 12" largemouth and a bluegill after 4 or 5 hours out there. I went through a variety of lures. I guess I wasn't holding my mouth right.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesangler

Bluesangler said:


> I got out yesterday morning on the Scioto and figured I'd have a good day out there with one 14" smallie in the first couple of casts.
> But, I only managed to get a 12" largemouth and a bluegill after 4 or 5 hours out there. I went through a variety of lures. I guess I wasn't holding my mouth right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin'

This could account for some of things being off for "this time of year"

Running about 10 degrees above average


----------



## RiparianRanger

At risk of prematurely calling it, there are signs the fall bite may be turning on. As mentioned elsewhere the top water bite (for me) has been s#!+ this year. Got out for about 45 minutes today at an unassuming location and landed three (2 brown, 1 green) with a fourth coming unbuttoned sending me ducking as the prop bait screamed toward my head. Largest about 15”. Found in head of pool following a long run in both sun and shade.


----------



## Cats1967

Hit a different stretch of BWC for the first time today and got two both around 15in one on a shallow shad rap and the other on a zoom fluke. Lots of minnows breaking the surface. Both were caught at the head of holes. Almost went face first in the creek when my feet got tangled in an old catfish trot line (slobs). Was able to cut it out and bring home to through away.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Sure feels like the fast fall bite is on. Hit a spot after work for about an hour or so. Think I ended up with eight (7 brown, 1 green). Tossed top water for the first thirty minutes with moderate success - four or five - in the first third of the head of the pool. The trick was not setting the hook too soon but rather waiting until they took it under. In one instance the fish first missed but came back a second later allowing for a solid hook set. Eventually a storm front rolled into the area and blew leaves into the water impeding the ability for top water presentations. Swapped out for a senko and moved more mid-pool where there was less current and caught another 4. No real size. All ranged 12-14" but plenty of action for the short period of time before getting chased off by the rain.


----------



## Cats1967

Great job. I left my senkos and dingers at home wish I would have brought them. I tried top water but there was too many leaves.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> Great job. I left my senkos and dingers at home wish I would have brought them. I tried top water but there was too many leaves.


How’d you fish the fluke? Jig or without weight?


----------



## Cats1967

Weightless. Never fished a fluke before so may not have been doing it right I know there was more than one fish in that spot


----------



## odell daniel

RiparianRanger said:


> Well, my catch rate went downhill after Independence Day and 2018 is shaping up to be a piss poor year for fishing. I don’t think I have a single fish Ohio smallmouth to my credit this season. The top water bite has been virtually nonexistent. Sure, I’ve lipped more FO saugeye this year than the last four or five years combined, but I’m not targeting that species. Best I can guess is the screwy weather and excessive rain and flooding changed the usual river spots. A number of big timber piles that were reliable producers are gone. I’ve noticed a bit more evidence of fishing pressure in other holes and can only assume fish that called them home have been taken as there is little sign of anybody home. Right about now should be peak autumn smallmouth action and I’m hoping to salvage the season. Figure it worth asking the OGF community for pointers before embarking out on a wade. Has anyone cracked the code this year? What sort of approach would you recommend the next week or so?


my honey holes haven't produced either, upper sciota, waters have been muddy everytime I go,I usually can always count on a few spots but not this year.


----------



## snuff1

odell daniel said:


> my honey holes haven't produced either, upper sciota, waters have been muddy everytime I go,I usually can always count on a few spots but not this year.


Been killing them all year when the creeks were fishable. Caught a lot of nice smallies in Walnut up to 4 lb. 20 in fish. Hit several areas of the south fork of the licking river with smalliies up to 20 in, a lot of largies to 14in except 1 giant. I couldn't believe a largie that big could be in a creek so small. My guess is he or she was over 5 lb. Had fished that hole for years and fished it since and only caught it the 1 time. Cats,rockies,crappies, and other species were also caught. Just got thru scouting some new areas on the olentangy and found some really nice looking areas. Will be hitting them soon. Will let u know how I did.


----------



## Cats1967

Waiting to see what affect the forecasted rain will have. Planning to get out Sunday.


----------



## RiparianRanger

snuff1 said:


> Been killing them all year when the creeks were fishable. Caught a lot of nice smallies in Walnut up to 4 lb. 20 in fish. Hit several areas of the south fork of the licking river with smalliies up to 20 in, a lot of largies to 14in except 1 giant. I couldn't believe a largie that big could be in a creek so small. My guess is he or she was over 5 lb. Had fished that hole for years and fished it since and only caught it the 1 time. Cats,rockies,crappies, and other species were also caught. Just got thru scouting some new areas on the olentangy and found some really nice looking areas. Will be hitting them soon. Will let u know how I did.


Sounds like you’re having a heck of a year. What’s your secret (primary lures, presentation, etc.)?


----------



## snuff1

RiparianRanger said:


> Sounds like you’re having a heck of a year. What’s your secret (primary lures, presentation, etc.)?


Secret bait. 2 to 3 in. live minnows.


----------



## Cats1967

Just got done at BWC. Only got two but broke my pb twice. First was right at 20 inches caught on a Zoom Fluke smokin shad. The second a little over 21 inches on a rip stop 09 minnow. Both caught in the riffles at the head of a hole.


----------



## percidaeben

Like


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> View attachment 278187
> View attachment 278189
> Just got done at BWC. Only got two but broke my pb twice. First was right at 20 inches caught on a Zoom Fluke smokin shad. The second a little over 21 inches on a rip stop 09 minnow. Both caught in the riffles at the head of a hole.


Day um, bro! Jealous.


----------



## cheezemm2

I had a similar experience yesterday. Only 1 bite, but for the area I was fishing (overfished) I wasn't expecting the big thump followed by a 3' launch into the air. By far one of the most healthy/colorful little footballs I've hooked into this year.


----------



## snuff1

cheezemm2 said:


> I had a similar experience yesterday. Only 1 bite, but for the area I was fishing (overfished) I wasn't expecting the big thump followed by a 3' launch into the air. By far one of the most healthy/colorful little footballs I've hooked into this year.
> View attachment 278415


WAY TO GO CATS. NICE FISH. WISH I COULD GET OUT. WORKING ON BUILDING A KIDS PLAYHOUSE FOR MY GRANDDAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY.


----------



## OnTheFly

odell daniel said:


> my honey holes haven't produced either, upper sciota, waters have been muddy everytime I go


I noticed last year northern scoot never seemed to really clear up. Just got back in town but a buddy told me the same thing about this year.... think something is going on up there.


----------



## n-strut

OnTheFly said:


> I noticed last year northern scoot never seemed to really clear up. Just got back in town but a buddy told me the same thing about this year.... think something is going on up there.


Not sure what’s going on up there but it is still trashed. It’s a weird color, kinda iron looking reddish brown. Something has to be going on. Mill and Bokes creek are both clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

Here’s a stud from yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76

Fine job Rip. There aren't to many fishable small streams around where I live (Portsmouth). I live across from the Scioto down here and I've fished with success until Christmas. Greenup Dam on the Ohio is my home away from home and this time of year you don't know what is on the end of your line until you get it in.But that is why I love fall fishing. School is in session, people worrying about Friday nite football and deer hunting. More room to fish. Nothing quite like fishing for Hybrid Stripers and reeling in a 20 lb Blue Cat!! So keep up the good fishing and your posts are excellent


----------



## OnTheFly

n-strut said:


> Not sure what’s going on up there but it is still trashed. It’s a weird color, kinda iron looking reddish brown. Something has to be going on. Mill and Bokes creek are both clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah whatever new barrier/dam thing they built and the pig farming up there along with lack of riparian zone in many spots possibly. Multiple factors is my guess. Used to love fishing up there but even at low flow it never seems to clear up anymore. Still fish but not like it has been in the past.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Encountered the skunk on two consecutive (brief) outings this week at previously fruitful spots suggests smaller flows may be close to shutting down as fish migrate to winter haunts. Anyone have recent experience that suggests otherwise?


----------



## Cheesy

RiparianRanger said:


> Encountered the skunk on two consecutive (brief) outings this week at previously fruitful spots suggests smaller flows may be close to shutting down as fish migrate to winter haunts. Anyone have recent experience that suggests otherwise?


I got skunked yesterday on Big Walnut in spots that I had some success at in the past month.


----------



## n-strut

Cats1967 said:


> View attachment 278187
> View attachment 278189
> Just got done at BWC. Only got two but broke my pb twice. First was right at 20 inches caught on a Zoom Fluke smokin shad. The second a little over 21 inches on a rip stop 09 minnow. Both caught in the riffles at the head of a hole.


Awesome fish man, two twenty plus fish in a day is outstanding! That doesn’t happen to often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Caught a one-eyed smallie in BWC last night. Glad the bait was on his good side so he could see it!


----------



## Cats1967

Nice fish. Wish I could get out before the creek shuts down been battling my first kidney stone since Sunday


----------



## FishThis

My youngest and I hit the Olentangy this morning. He’s my shadow and does literally everything I do so at 6 he knows more fish species and lures than most. After throwing a spinner bait for half hour he wanted to change over to a tube jig and try a different spot. He sat on a rock and Rigged up the tube jig by himself, then he was ready. After a few casts he said I’ve got something and boy did he, a nice fall smallie!!


----------



## Cats1967

Great fish young man that is awesome


----------



## RiparianRanger

Meant to post this a while ago... Landed in early November on a Joshy during a very brief out. Water 54. Current was moderate. While not much to write home about it got me wondering if there's a code to be cracked with regard to *riverine* saug fish, particularly in colder weather. 

I have always heard the secret to saugeye is current, current, and more current. Is there anything more to it than that? Do they behave differently or locate elsewhere depending on season? Are certain presentations better than others in cold water versus warmer times of the year? Does substrate matter, either as primary factor or secondarily? 

I've read the sticky threads at the top of the Central Ohio forum. While they are full of great info the bulk of the discussion is around lake fish. Just curious if anyone has cracked the river code and would be open to relaying how to locate and land this species in flowing waters. If these things can be landed Oct-Mar is sure would be a nice compliment to the usual smallmouth season. Thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger

Well it must be heating up if I was able to stumble into one while on a brief outing today. Hit a local flow about 12:30. Ran into a fellow angler who was exiting the water just as I was setting out. Briefly chatted and he said nothing more than a couple bumps and water was still 39 degrees. Had an orange twister tied on. Despite the lackluster report I decided to wade the same stretch. I had already suited up after all and wasn't going to let a pleasant 55 degree day go to waste. 

First cast slightly up stream with a slim's bait slow hopped and "tap". On the other end was the 16"+ smallmouth shown below. She thrashed her head a few times but it was evident they are still sluggish due to the cold water. First opportunity to use a new net I acquired in the offseason. I've got it attached to my wade bag with a magnet. Just grab it and tug and it pops off. No need to handle the fish and risk removing slime coat. Kept 'er in the water and popped the hook then tilted the net and she swam away. 

Waded up stream tossing the same swim and on the way back tried a jerk bait against the current. Nothing doing. Took a temp reading about and hour in and it read 40 degrees on the nose. Feet sure felt cold even with heavy wool socks. Surprised it hasn't warmed up more. Water was a murky brownish yellow. Maybe 1-1.5 ft. visibility. Decent current. Not crazy. About normal spring pool level. Guessing things are still about a week or so out on this particular flow before it really gets going.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> Well it must be heating up if I was able to stumble into one while on a brief outing today. Hit a local flow about 12:30. Ran into a fellow angler who was exiting the water just as I was setting out. Briefly chatted and he said nothing more than a couple bumps and water was still 39 degrees. Had an orange twister tied on. Despite the lackluster report I decided to wade the same stretch. I had already suited up after all and wasn't going to let a pleasant 55 degree day go to waste.
> 
> First cast slightly up stream with a slim's bait slow hopped and "tap". On the other end was the 16"+ smallmouth shown below. She thrashed her head a few times but it was evident they are still sluggish due to the cold water. First opportunity to use a new net I acquired in the offseason. I've got it attached to my wade bag with a magnet. Just grab it and tug and it pops off. No need to handle the fish and risk removing slime coat. Kept 'er in the water and popped the hook then tilted the net and she swam away.
> 
> Waded up stream tossing the same swim and on the way back tried a jerk bait against the current. Nothing doing. Took a temp reading about and hour in and it read 40 degrees on the nose. Feet sure felt cold even with heavy wool socks. Surprised it hasn't warmed up more. Water was a murky brownish yellow. Maybe 1-1.5 ft. visibility. Decent current. Not crazy. About normal spring pool level. Guessing things are still about a week or so out on this particular flow before it really gets going.


Nice eater man


----------



## allbraid

Well done!


----------



## Cats1967

Nice


----------



## Govbarney

They where on fire yesterday morning in the Big D, most where caught on the home made marabou jig in the picture, Also noticed a lot of crawfish out and about, their claws and tails where very blue , so first thing I did when I got home was started making hair jigs to mimic the crawfish in the picture, reddish brown, with blue accents.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Poked around with a jig to start the afternoon in deeper mud bottom areas near heavy timber cover with no success. Tied on a search bait and covered more water. Eventually found the hive in mid depth water with crunchy gravel bottom in modest current upstream of a choke point. At one point had three takes in five consecutive casts. Air temp upper 60s with passing clouds. Water 49 degrees and stained. Moderate flow volume. Water level up about a foot above summer pool.

PS: witnessed chubs in a feeder creek darting around. Did not check the temp of the smaller trib but must've been warm enough for bait fish to move about quickly.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Caught and released this saug fish and a dink largemouth in about an hours worth of casting. Getting crowded out there. Five anglers were at the spot when I arrived. Didn't see them catch or leave with anything. Two guys showed up about 45 minutes later. Surprised with all those lines in the water I managed any takes. Slim's bait slow rolled ticking bottom with the occasional stop start retrieve. Water ~51 degrees and stained, less so than last time, but still off colored.


----------



## Govbarney

Big D starting to heat up. Water temp hovered between 60-62. Caught 8 in a matter of 3 hours , all fish where still staged in deeper holes, and every fish was in the 16-17 inch range, no dinks. Zman TubZ where ticket, I had a 1/32 oz jig head on the tube which made the tube so light it just ticked the bottom as the current took it, no further action required, just watching line.


----------



## n-strut

Had to work for this girl, bite was slow and fish were scattered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> Had to work for this girl, bite was slow and fish were scattered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, outside of Erie I don’t know of anyone catching more pig smallmouth than you


----------



## n-strut

RiparianRanger said:


> Dude, outside of Erie I don’t know of anyone catching more pig smallmouth than you


Haha...thanks man. It’s an addiction, I get my butt handed to me a lot as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cats1967

Got out for the first time yesterday working a lot. Did more scouting than fishing but managed this dink.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Govbarney said:


> Big D starting to heat up. Water temp hovered between 60-62. Caught 8 in a matter of 3 hours , all fish where still staged in deeper holes, and every fish was in the 16-17 inch range, no dinks. Zman TubZ where ticket, I had a 1/32 oz jig head on the tube which made the tube so light it just ticked the bottom as the current took it, no further action required, just watching line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301079
> View attachment 301081
> View attachment 301083


I bought some of the Zman TubZ to try in the creeks for smallies but can’t seem to stop using the HogZ. But now you’ve talked me into trying them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Cats1967 said:


> View attachment 301121
> Got out for the first time yesterday working a lot. Did more scouting than fishing but managed this dink.


In the flow behind my house that’s a solid smallie. Even those fight like crazy on a light action rod. We get 20” fish but they aren’t common here.


----------



## Jeremy Barker

Those zman tubes are the ticket. Won 2 wade fishing tournaments on those. California craw and pb&j are magic in the creeks

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last year I became a believer in the zman products! Mostly the ned heads an worms,as well as the tubez. Imo those tubez with the ned head is such a genius idea. That tube does not come off the head for nothing,unless you rip it off.
I won some venom "venrigs" in a give away and tried them out this morning on a creek bus my house.
Caught 4 small smallies in a little over a hour dragging these about 50 yards past a rifle. Would pop one fish other areas of this "riffle,run,pool" then go back to this spot and pop another. Moderate current compared to the surrounding water. A couple of them jumped pretty good,all kinds of spunky. I imagine as it warms up there moving into the faster water even...
But anyways the baits imo performed as well as the ned rig,altho it was a short outing



























This mornings fish came on the green pumkin


----------



## Cats1967

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> In the flow behind my house that’s a solid smallie. Even those fight like crazy on a light action rod. We get 20” fish but they aren’t common here.


Thanks. Caught on a rip stop minnow at the head of a pool.


----------



## Baloogala

Got out today in the kayak. Did get water temps of 52 and 54 in BWC down south. Not much going on, saw some minnows and a LOT of turtles. I did manage one fish, a fairly small smallmouth trolling a Bomber 2A in black and clear.

Of course, the major adventure of the day was on the return trip. I was floating through a riffle, nothing major, when my kayak turned sideways in the current...which happens time to time. Except this time it overturns and dumps me out in 6 to 8 feet of water, in somewhat strong current. I manage to get out from under and to hoist my yak over to a rock island, panicking because I figured I had lost my 3 best rods and reels, including my Lew's Mach Crush...but somehow, they all managed to stay in the kayak and the only thing I lost (in this incident) was a War Eagle spinnerbait. (Overall, I managed to lose 7 lures today.) I'm not entirely sure how I got dumped, but it was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

View attachment 301331
So I tried the TubZ today. Didn’t get anything on them in the short amount of time I had one tied on but my GF had a TRD HogZ tied on and was quickly 3 smallies ahead of me. I put a HogZ on and it was game on. I had big fish of the trip but she still ended 2 fish ahead of me. Will still be spending some time working those TubZ tho.


----------



## Cats1967

Baloogala said:


> Got out today in the kayak. Did get water temps of 52 and 54 in BWC down south. Not much going on, saw some minnows and a LOT of turtles. I did manage one fish, a fairly small smallmouth trolling a Bomber 2A in black and clear.
> 
> Of course, the major adventure of the day was on the return trip. I was floating through a riffle, nothing major, when my kayak turned sideways in the current...which happens time to time. Except this time it overturns and dumps me out in 6 to 8 feet of water, in somewhat strong current. I manage to get out from under and to hoist my yak over to a rock island, panicking because I figured I had lost my 3 best rods and reels, including my Lew's Mach Crush...but somehow, they all managed to stay in the kayak and the only thing I lost (in this incident) was a War Eagle spinnerbait. (Overall, I managed to lose 7 lures today.) I'm not entirely sure how I got dumped, but it was not a pleasant experience.


Sorry to hear that good your ok.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Broke out the waders and was nicely rewarded. Three bass on three casts in a little backswirl. Third was this surprise Largemouth. The Small white bass are showing up with a few big females mixed in. Pretty sure these bass were setup there to eat them.


----------



## RiparianRanger

With the forecast for gusty conditions I opted to wade a local flow rather than drain my battery in an hour trying to stay on a spot with the trolling motor. Besides, area impoundments could stand to clear up a bit anyway. 

Found them closer to the current than before but still not quite _in_ the current. They were willing to chase a moving bait. Didn't get a temperature reading but felt modestly warmer than the last outing. Wind had the tassels from some species of tree littered across the water surface. Found one way to keep it from gumming up the line was to stick the rod tip in the water and retrieve the lure with the line submerged all the way back.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Made it out for a couple hours. Surprised to discover water clarity was rather good compared to visibility the last month or so and especially in light of the rain over the weekend that had flows blown out. Temp was only 56, which is colder than this time last year if memory serves correctly, but they are getting more aggressive and moving into seams. Caught a mixed bag of well over a dozen fish comprised of crappie, largemouth and smallmouth. Largest on the day was probably 16 and change. Had one on that felt bigger but shook off in swift current. Takes came on hard baits and soft but hands down best producer was Joshy swims green gizzard.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Hit a flow after work yesterday on a list minute hunch. Didn’t have a lot of time to fish but made the time worth while. Water level was pretty typical for April. A bit higher than summer flow with stained water, about 1’ visibility, perfect spinner bait conditions. Started throwing a custom 1/4oz white spinner with a gold willow blade that I picked of from Fisherman’s Warehouse and it didn’t take long to connect. Casted across the creek towards what I new was a sunken weed bed, littered with decent sized boulders. A few casts in a hog 18.5” smallie destroyed the spinner as I rolled it over the front of the weed bed. Also laned a smaller one about 13”. Love the spinner bait bite this time of year!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Today was my first outing since early May. The last outing seemed to indicate they may have been on the cusp of spawn so I frankly wasn't jonesing to get out and try and coax a bite from bass that were preoccupied with reproduction. Inspired by Baloogala's post about hooking into smallmouth after dark I tried my hand on the way home from work. Water was low and clear - perfect topwater conditions. Went exclusively with popper, buzz bait, and prop bait. Prop bait performed the best. In about an hour of casting across three different spots all within walking distance of each other there were takes from somewhere in the ballpark of 15 +/- smallmouth and a lone largemouth. Most were in the 12-14" range; feisty, willing to chase from long distances and they were taking to the air after hookset. Big fish of the day went 17.25" shown below.


----------



## meisjedog

I personally witnessed several sets of pig smallies actively spawning two weeks ago in 55-degree gin clear water about an hour from Cbus. The male would nuzzle the female's side at a perpendicular angle and then he would swim parallel with her where they would turn to the side and do a little shimmy. Meanwhile, she would rapidly change her color back and forth from a pale white with bright green spots(likely stripes) back to brown. Ignoring my conscious, I reached into my pack, past the fur and feathers for my emergency three-inch coffee colored Gizit tube rigged on a 5.0 forward weighted EWG hook. Considering I was fishing a nine-foot 8wt rod rigged with eight feet of straight 35lb mono leader to one foot of 12lb bass tippet(sometimes it is easier to just bend most hooks back with pliers rather than tie again), I knew I could easily piss him off enough to hit. Fortunately, I don't mess with them if I know they are spawning and I was only six feet away making it even more difficult. At that exact moment two larger 20"+ males zoomed in from the deep current and all hell broke loose as they tried to steal her away. I'm surprised one of them did not end up beached on the bank during the battle. After fifteen minutes or so, the water cleared up, he returned and they were back at it. 

Point is... I think we are post spawn, but only by a few days.




RiparianRanger said:


> Today was my first outing since early May. The last outing seemed to indicate they may be on the cusp of spawn so I frankly wasn't jonesing to get out and try and coax a bite from bass hat were preoccupied with other matters. Inspired by Baloogala's post about hooking into smallmouth after dark I tried my hand after work today. Threw topwater exclusively - popper, buzz bait, and prop bait. Prop bait performed the best. In about an hour of casting across three different spots all within walking distance of each other there were takes from somewhere in the ballpark of 15 +/- smallmouth and a lone largemouth. Most were in the 12-14' range; feisty and willing to jump. Big fish of the day went 17.25" shown below.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Seeking a change of pace from power fishing opted to employ ultra finesse with trusty ol’ blue combo. Hit a heavily pressured hole and observed evidence the bucket sitter brigade had pilfered this section of water with bait containers strewn about amongst other litter. That was a clue the going might get tough necessitating only the top arsenal item - small natural color Joshy swim on 1/16 oz jig head. Managed two smallmouth and two crappie on slow roll retrieve in the seam. Something that felt larger spit the hook and that was it for a short outing.


----------



## odell daniel

RiparianRanger said:


> Seeking a change of pace from power fishing opted to employ ultra finesse with trusty ol’ blue combo. Hit a heavily pressured hole and observed evidence the bucket sitter brigade had pilfered this section of water with bait containers strewn about amongst other litter. That was a clue the going might get tough necessitating only the top arsenal item - small natural color Joshy swim on 1/16 oz jig head. Managed two smallmouth and two crappie on slow roll retrieve in the seam. Something that felt larger spit the hook and that was it for a short outing.


hard to believe people grow up thinking littering is ok, they are the same people that depend on others to take care of them, "someone will pick up my trash"


----------



## RiparianRanger

It is literally heating up as opposed to the figurative sense. Pushing 90 and humid mid day. No thanks. 

Hit a local flow the other morning. Swift current and lightly stained but able to be fished. No takers on top water or senko but had a couple saug fish thump the swim sitting in the head of a deep pool bouncing bait off rocky bottom. 

Anyone else finding success or even able to get on the water with all this rain? Curious if anyone can lend high water tactics that work. Need to salvage this season.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> It is literally heating up as opposed to the figurative sense. Pushing 90 and humid mid day. No thanks.
> 
> Hit a local flow the other morning. Swift current and lightly stained but able to be fished. No takers on top water or senko but had a couple saug fish thump the swim sitting in the head of a deep pool bouncing bait off rocky bottom.
> 
> Anyone else finding success or even able to get on the water with all this rain? Curious if anyone can lend high water tactics that work. Need to salvage this season.


My friend hit a stretch of a creek down by my house last week where we had good success last year in the heat. Nothing except a channel cat. Water clarity was good the time he fished it.....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

RiparianRanger said:


> It is literally heating up as opposed to the figurative sense. Pushing 90 and humid mid day. No thanks.
> 
> Hit a local flow the other morning. Swift current and lightly stained but able to be fished. No takers on top water or senko but had a couple saug fish thump the swim sitting in the head of a deep pool bouncing bait off rocky bottom.
> 
> Anyone else finding success or even able to get on the water with all this rain? Curious if anyone can lend high water tactics that work. Need to salvage this season.


. 
My son and I hit a small local flow after work today. Waded maybe 200 yards and caught 12 smallies. Nothing very big, 12-15” but lots of fun. Water clarity was perfect, light stain. I used a wee rebel craw and he used an 1/8 oz crome red rooster tail. Did lose a hog after It wrapped around some limbs. Gonna go again tomorrow evening.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Tough going in unusual conditions. Slower retrieves like slow rolling swims and twitching stick baits during the AM salvaged the outing where crank baits and top water yielded zilch.

Noticed the one bass missing a pectoral fin. Wonder what sort of activity resulted in the injury.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to a local flow today. Fished from 6 to 8. Only got one bite but made it count. Caught this 21" wiper with a super rogue upgraded with saltwater trebles and split rings. Nothing gets your blood pumping like hooking into these freight trains. This fish was also successfully released; hopefully to grow to be somebody else's PB.


----------



## acklac7

Snookhunter52 said:


> Went to a local flow today. Fished from 6 to 8. Only got one bite but made it count. Caught this 21" wiper with a super rogue upgraded with saltwater trebles and split rings. Nothing gets your blood pumping like hooking into these freight trains.


There you go! Congrats!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Thanks man. Couldn't have done it without your help!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I floated a small section of creek this morning,between us 3 only smallies to hand,2 dinks,an a little better but small still. Missed 2/3 between us as well. Best one came on a popper next to a downed tree with good current. The other two on ned rigs... I also hit a "big ugly" on a ned head and with a zman crawl dad. 
We tossed swims,spinnerbaits,and buzz baits an didnt have any bites on those.
All fish/bites but one came in the fast stuff with just enuff depth you couldnt see bottom...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> I floated a small section of creek this morning,between us 3 only smallies to hand,2 dinks,an a little better but small still. Missed 2/3 between us as well. Best one came on a popper next to a downed tree with good current. The other two on ned rigs... I also hit a "big ugly" on a ned head and with a zman crawl dad.
> We tossed swims,spinnerbaits,and buzz baits an didnt have any bites on those.
> All fish/bites but one came in the fast stuff with just enuff depth you couldnt see bottom...
> View attachment 314495
> View attachment 314497


The creek behind my house has been really slow since the big floods 2-3 weeks ago. Not sure if they got washed downstream or what. Hit a few yesterday but we musta waded 1 1/2 miles before we caught any. Usually in that 2 mile stretch we’ll get atleast 30 smallies. And the size is way down from what I was getting in early spring.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^this season summed up in a single post. Simply not finding the numbers this year. Size down as well. Odd, but not surprised with repeated heavy flooding events


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Imo.... I think the bass are still around. Just not as easily patterned as past "normal" seasons. We went from high cool muddy water,for a while,to what we have going on now. Really hot days,with rivers going up an down with all of these pop up storms. I was fishing a creek that had falling stream levels,never the best bite for me. I think once things stable out,if they ever do(this next wet system moving in),the smallies will come back out to play.


----------



## crittergitter

I floated 7 miles of my favorite flow yesterday. Caught a few early and then lost 4 nice fish. I was like WHOA! Something is wrong! My drag had come a little loose. Once I fixed that it was pretty much game on. Took a bit to find the pattern but once we did it was repeated the rest of the float. Fish were holding in depth with current and almost all of them were at or very near the push water as we approached a riffle. Nothing behind the riffles. I ended up with 15 to the boat with a couple 17"rs and my buddy got 5.


----------



## pitdweller

RiparianRanger said:


> ^this season summed up in a single post. Simply not finding the numbers this year. Size down as well. Odd, but not surprised with repeated heavy flooding events


I feel your pain


----------



## scallop

Had about 45min before it got dark, grabbed a dozen craws and my ultralight set up, some jig heads and hit a small local creek. Smallies were hungry. Got one 13", another that was a bit bigger that spit the hook right at the bank, another very nice one that I didn't think I was going to get in, then I screwed around trying to get my phone out of my pocket to video it and he got off too. A couple others that I never saw, but spit the jig while fighting. Last craw, last cast netted a 6" smallie. Several bluegill, and one that hit a craw every bit as big as he was. All in all an enjoyable quick trip

first one




































last fish


----------



## snuff1

scallop said:


> Had about 45min before it got dark, grabbed a dozen craws and my ultralight set up, some jig heads and hit a small local creek. Smallies were hungry. Got one 13", another that was a bit bigger that spit the hook right at the bank, another very nice one that I didn't think I was going to get in, then I screwed around trying to get my phone out of my pocket to video it and he got off too. A couple others that I never saw, but spit the jig while fighting. Last craw, last cast netted a 6" smallie. Several bluegill, and one that hit a craw every bit as big as he was. All in all an enjoyable quick trip
> 
> first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last fish


----------



## snuff1

Went out Monday and had a 30 or so fish day. Hit 2 local flows. On the first flow, the first hole got 1 largie about 14 in. The water was so clear you could see the fish swimming around. nothing like watching the fish attack your bait. Second hole all that was there were babies. 4-5 in. bass. water was to low so I moved to a big flat with a little deeper water and it was on. First 3 fish were smallies, the largest being around 3&1/2 lb. Then I caught 2 kitties, 1 around 4 and 1 around 5 lb. and about 15 or so largies. Nothing over 2 lb. Left there for another hole and same thing. I could see some bass swimming around. Took 2 smallies and 3 or 4 largies out of that hole. Moved to last hole. I had a small largie chasing my bait when this big smallie came out of nowhere and exploded on my bait and broke my line. Evidentally a bad spot and I hadn't checked it in awhile. Got 1 smallie and 3 largies. Went to get a bite to eat on the way to creek #2. Got there and got 1 nice smallie, maybe 3 lb. then no more bites through the rest of the hole. Totally surprised. Can usually pick up several there. Decided to make 1 last throw to a small opening between several big rocks. That water couldn't have been around 6" or so deep and wham. I missed him, but he was following my bait. I stopped it and he swam right by it. I twitched it and it moved a little and he was on it and wham a huge explosion about 2 ft. out of the water. I knew it was a hog. I just kept praying so he would stay on. Several more jumps and finally he was at my feet. When i lifted him or her it was very heavy. If not 5 lb. very close. Very fat and the length I would estimate at somewhere around 20 or 21 in". Last fish of the day. Nice day to be on the water.


----------



## RiparianRanger

snuff1 said:


> Went out Monday and had a 30 or so fish day. Hit 2 local flows. On the first flow, the first hole got 1 largie about 14 in. The water was so clear you could see the fish swimming around. nothing like watching the fish attack your bait. Second hole all that was there were babies. 4-5 in. bass. water was to low so I moved to a big flat with a little deeper water and it was on. First 3 fish were smallies, the largest being around 3&1/2 lb. Then I caught 2 kitties, 1 around 4 and 1 around 5 lb. and about 15 or so largies. Nothing over 2 lb. Left there for another hole and same thing. I could see some bass swimming around. Took 2 smallies and 3 or 4 largies out of that hole. Moved to last hole. I had a small largie chasing my bait when this big smallie came out of nowhere and exploded on my bait and broke my line. Evidentally a bad spot and I hadn't checked it in awhile. Got 1 smallie and 3 largies. Went to get a bite to eat on the way to creek #2. Got there and got 1 nice smallie, maybe 3 lb. then no more bites through the rest of the hole. Totally surprised. Can usually pick up several there. Decided to make 1 last throw to a small opening between several big rocks. That water couldn't have been around 6" or so deep and wham. I missed him, but he was following my bait. I stopped it and he swam right by it. I twitched it and it moved a little and he was on it and wham a huge explosion about 2 ft. out of the water. I knew it was a hog. I just kept praying so he would stay on. Several more jumps and finally he was at my feet. When i lifted him or her it was very heavy. If not 5 lb. very close. Very fat and the length I would estimate at somewhere around 20 or 21 in". Last fish of the day. Nice day to be on the water.


 heck of a day. What one or two lures produced the best?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit a 3 mile stretch with the GF today. Water was at normal level and clear. Still a bit frustrated with the quality of fish compared to before the big floods. Caught probably over 30 smallies most dink’s but a few around 15-17”. Also 3 kitties around 22-24”. All on 1/8oz. Chrome/red rooster tales. Nothing else was working for us. Holes had to have depth and shade, current didn’t matter today. But this small flow rarely has water over waist deep.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Faster moving top water presentation was the ticket today for smallmouth. Set out to cool off on a brief mid day wet wade to along a sub par stretch of moving water that is conveniently near by. Waded a few hundred feet upstream throwing top water to an undercut bank. Strikes came in deeper shaded sections with moderate current and pitching the lure up against laydowns. Waded back downstream with a tube and nothing to show for it. Lipped a handful in the 45 minutes or so was in the water. Largest was a broad 16 inch+ specimen.


----------



## 1mecheng

Heading down to Columbus on Thursday. May have some time in the afternoon to get a line wet for an hour or so around 2pm. Going to be near Sharon Woods for a meeting in the morning and lunch hour. Would you recommend any parks along the Olentangy River, Big Walnut Creek, or Alum Creek? All are relatively close, or fall along my route back to Toledo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Must be nice I havent been able to get in the Maumee yet this year Right now its at 5 and a half feet at the Waterville bridge gauge and running at 13,600 cfs Summer pool is 2 feet or less and around 800 cfs Got down to 2 and a half feet a week or 2 ago and I was gonna jump in Then Boom Up she goes Im too old to deal with that fast water LOL


----------



## RiparianRanger

Summer time and the fishin' is easy.

Well summer conditions are finally here - low flow and clear water with temps in the upper 70s. Takes came on 2.25 swims and top water. Top water strikes occurred in modest current (slight ripple to the water surface) whereas the subsurface takes were in the seam.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Me and a friend floated a long flat section of a creek this morning,it sucked. Last year this area was really good to us. Deep slow pools with lots of weeds and laydowns.. one riffle to the other prolly 3-4 hr float slowly fishing. 
Alot of our deeper channels where silted in since last year. And even the really deep holes where much shallower. 
No weeds,at all. And not near the baitfish we got used to seeing last year. 
I only hit one dink,and had one really good fish spit my bait on a jump. Using the ned rig. I tossed that,a popper,and different spinnerbaits the hole trip.
My friend hit a 16" and a few really small fish. We each see 1 nice one spook off. 
Very disappointing trip. 
Gonna change it up completely next trip. An hopefully find some good ones.


----------



## meisjedog

Got into the upper 30's today on a section of this flow know for numbers, but necessarily size. I fished about a 1/2 mile composed of broken limestone and large boulders with a max depth of about six feet — spring aquifers, crayfish, and baitfish everywhere. Swimbaits(Joshy & Bass Assasin) and 4" Dingers/ Senkos were the ticket - color didn't matter. All were about the size in the photos. Can't complain considering all the flooding and conditions on some other flows.


----------



## Baloogala

I haven't been in the creek in well over a month. First, it was the flooding. Second, the heat (and the fact I don't leave work until 8 pm). However...the biggest problem is now access. My former best access point is now marked "no trespassing" by the landowner. It was honestly bound to happen--it is a farm field, but people will start churning donuts in his tilled ground and dump all manner of trash all over the place. I can still get to my best summer pattern place with a good walk, but haven't tried. Perhaps I will this weekend.


----------



## BrandonMiller526




----------



## Baloogala

Got out for a couple hours tonight walking the creek trying to find a new place. Nothing good looking, in all honesty, and most of it very shallow. The one place I did find that was reasonable brought a solid hit on a Green Gizzard Joshy, but I missed on the hook set. Suspect a smallmouth, but unsure.

Now, what was interesting were the fish I did see. In one place, very shallow, some silvery looking fish along with some fish that looked like sculpins (but were not, in my opinion) were rolling around pecking at the bottom. Didn't appear to be shad, but I suppose they could have been. In another, I found what were clearly beds that had some either longear sunfish or pumpkinseeds (far from an expert here) still on and about. I'm not sure what they were doing and cannot say for sure they were that species' bed, but it was strange that I could practically stand right on top of them and they not move, but drag a Joshy through it and they scatter.


----------



## Southernsaug

you were probably seeing rosey sided daces


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We floated a river about a hour east of columbus that gets ton of canoe/float tubes/kayak traffic. Started at 230 ended at 8. I struggled again hitting only 1 14"er on a ned rig. My friends caught a few dinks on Joshys and 1 popper fish.
All but the one popper fish came in really fast water about 3' deep. I had what would of been my biggest river/creek smallie come from under a laydown and inhaled my spinner bait,but I seen it happen an set the hook to soon resulting in a spinner bait to the chest...
The pleasure traffic was more entertaining then annoying so that wasnt to bad.
Luckily I've been able to beat up the lm bass in a small public central ohio lake lately. Almost all on topwater. Having between 30-50 blow ups in a 3-5 hr trip,an a few on spinnerbaits. Mostly 12-14" but have seen a few good come to the kayak each trip as well...


----------



## Cats1967

Haven’t been on here for a while not fished much this year with work, family, and the weather. Was able to get out to a stretch of BWC before the storm came in. In about 40 mins was able to land four including a solid 17in my best fish this year. All came on my trusty 5in yum dinger black weightless.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cats1967 said:


> View attachment 317263
> Haven’t been on here for a while not fished much this year with work, family, and the weather. Was able to get out to a stretch of BWC before the storm came in. In about 40 mins was able to land four including a solid 17in my best fish this year. All came on my trusty 5in yum dinger black weightless.


Very nice! Are you fishing that wacky rigged or Texas rigged?


----------



## Cats1967

Texas but I like wacky also. If I’m targeting a slack area I’ll throw a wacky when I’m casting upstream and letting current carry the worm I do Texas. Seems the wacky with the hook exposed gets hung up more with current.


----------



## meisjedog

I found some big girls! This one was the smallest at 20"(my PB) in a wolfpack of four other fish. The others are a good 4-5" longer in length - just amazing and difficult to understand how they got that size. They were attacking this fish in a frenzy as I brought it in, trying to rip the tube out of its mouth. I almost lost it four times as I hard a hard time getting it into my net. I can't get the other ones to hit as they keep changing their location and I always spook them. One day they will be sitting smack dead in the middle of the flow, other days they are up in cover. Once I see them, it's too late; they've already made me and spook for the day. Caught about 100 fish last Wednesday through Friday - everything was eating large coffee tubes including carp and a mussel. I didn't plan it but rigging the tube on a 5.0 EWG hook with one of those bell-shaped sinkers lightly tied swings back and forth like a pendulum creating a tight swimming action in the tube. It pisses them off when they are feeding, and I drag it by them. I tried again all day Sunday, but the bigger fish seem to have shut down, and it is dink city. I floated over a 2' flathead cat and what had to be a 3' channel as well. I've had the best luck sitting in my pontoon and slowly walking it up the flow, dissecting every foot of the flow. Coming back down, I'll catch a few but near as many. The water level has dropped a foot since last week and is just too shallow and clear to fish. I may have to torture myself tomorrow again though, depending on the weather.
















Carp hit the tube -10-minute sleigh ride before I could land it. Not getting a seat on my lap like the smallie!









Tube rig & Mussel - Had to use my forceps like the Jaws of Life to slowly pry it open enough to release my sinker.


----------



## meisjedog

Eyes on a tube? - I got three like this today. Not pigs, but they were a surprise. That tube color is almost an exact match to that eye - I wonder if they hit it because of that? Also, the way it is rigged, the tube drops almost straight down. Also got two decent smallies on the same tube and then one on a messed up suspending Rapala. Tubes of another color(Green) and swimbaits Joshy's and Bass Assasin's produced nothing today. The painted melted off one side(left it in a hot car) and the hook on the front is from a rooster tail. Because of the light hook in the front, it initially surfaces and then skips before it dives - which is when they slam it. It's weird and expendable if it snags, but like the tube, I am catching fish after fish on it. Also got a dink smallie on a black Buzz Bait. The topwater bite has been slow, maybe it is getting to be that time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit a small area on the sciota today,had tons of action but only caught a few each. I stuck to a pro shad 2.75 joshy on a 1/8 oz bladed jig and q gold 3/16 oz vibe. My buddy a limited bluegill 2.75 joshy on a 1/8 oz bladed jigs. 
I hit one eye on the vibe. And 2 eyes and 3 smallies on the joshy. One smallie a 15" chunk. My buddy hit q few dink smallies and and 3 eyes one being a nice 22" er. Out of a plunge pool I had spent 15 minutes casting,,oh he got a small flathead to. 
We both missed more fish then we would like to admit. Nice solid fish to. 
Fingers crossed for some rain this week!


----------



## Cats1967

just got out of BWC. Had a good morning caught 7 total. Three biggest were 19,16,and 12. All caught on a green pumpkin dinger weightless t-rig. The 12 was caught on a pop r. The 19 is my biggest this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Decided to try the river nite bite. I've always fished below dams at nite,this time I hit a area pretty far from any dams I've been eyeballing for a bit. Not to many smallies bit the eyeballs showed up to play. Fish totals-3 eyes 16-22" an lost a nice 23/24"fish dragging thru the rocks. 1 small flattie,a nice thick slab,2 small smallies and an a small wiper. The flat head hit a swimming fluke in white ice on a 1/16 oz silver sparkle jig head. Every think else on a 2 hook floating bomber in chrome/blue,slowly jerked back to me. All fish came in a deeper pool with little to no current,in 2-4 fow.


----------



## acklac7

Good stuff Bobby. Good stuff.


----------



## Cats1967

Multi species night great job


----------



## Baloogala

Was finally able to get out and wade a bit. Cut it short due to an expected storm (and homework...4 more classes until the 2nd master's is done). Caught this freaking horse.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

Just caught a smallmouth at 20.5" that weighed 5.2lbs. Wouldn't a 24-25" smallmouth be 8-9lbs? If that's what you caught, I'm super impressed. And more than one?! What a day!

Edit: Just re-read the post and see that you didn't catch the longer ones just spotted them when fighting the pictured fish. Still would like to know what a 24-25" smallie would probably weigh- i'm no expert.


----------



## meisjedog

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Just caught a smallmouth at 20.5" that weighed 5.2lbs. Wouldn't a 24-25" smallmouth be 8-9lbs? If that's what you caught, I'm super impressed. And more than one?! What a day!
> 
> Edit: Just re-read the post and see that you didn't catch the longer ones just spotted them when fighting the pictured fish. Still would like to know what a 24-25" smallie would probably weigh- i'm no expert.


You'll typically only find that size and weight in a lake run fish as they just don't survive to get that big in our streams - especially Central Ohio. Perhaps a flow that connects to a reservoir. I guess anything is possible although I think you have a better chance of winning the lottery. They can be found in the flows like the Rocky, Chagrin, and others up North at times. 

The longer ones did not get that way by hitting anything that comes along. They'll let their smaller wolfpack friends hit it firsts a lot of times just to see if it is safe - not always. If it is hanging out of the smaller fishes mouth, the large one will come up and snatch it though - I've seen that happen. Just depends and does not necessarily apply when throwing a black buzz bait as that always seems to call some of the biggest ones.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My buddy fishing next to me caught 4 smallies on a popper yesterday just before dark in moderate current 2-4 fow. A 16 an 17"er and 2 12"ers. I didnt land any smallies,only flatheads(3).....


----------



## Jonathan_R

Hit the licking river Friday night for some night fishing.. started fishing around 8pm and fished until 9 am Saturday morning.. landed both these beasts around 11 pm on cut shad.. broke my net on that big girl trying to pull her out .. didn’t get any weight or measurements on them because I wanted to release them both as quickly as possible. Pretty consistent night with a few channels too ( one being around 30 inches), bunch of drum and 2 baby flatheads.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^good on you sir. Those flatties are a treasure


----------



## RiparianRanger

Over the last week to ten days daily high temps have come down from upper 80s and low 90s to much cooler 70s accompanied by ample rain. What’s the prescription for how this will impact fishing pre autumn equinox? Is this good for fishing in the immediate days after the front moves through or do things need to stabilize for the bite to turn on?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Go NNOOOWWWW. That's just my opinion tho.


----------



## acklac7

Yeah, now is time


----------



## n-strut

It’s getting right!!!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cats1967

As always awesome fish n-strut


----------



## RiparianRanger

Got out during the rain. Hit a confluence with an obvious mud line. Fished for about two hours before rising water chased me out of there. Hit a handful of smallmouth. Biggest was the 16 incher below. Initially though I had a saugeye due to the lack of aerial action, and considering the mud and fast flow. Cranks and heavy swims worked well in the swift current. In a testament to catch and release it looks like a fish I caught a couple months prior at the same location. Notice the missing pectoral fin. If so, looks like she's been feeding well.


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## n-strut

Topwater bite all day!!! Most fish tight to cover with shade.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

n-strut said:


> Topwater bite all day!!! Most fish tight to cover with shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good solid smallies! Good job. Haven’t caught one behind the house in 3 weeks. Waters super low but I know they gotta be somewhere in there. Nowhere else to go.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shew we had a RUFF trip today. 3 of us fishing a big river 20 miles south of cbus. I caught one 8" smallie an a huge chit head on a bitsy bug. One friend caught one 21"saugeye on a purple flash joshy. The other friend caught 8 or 9 smallies but they were dinky little 6-8"ers barely bigger them his ned rig.....
Fished slow water fast water and inbetween. Rocks,timber,weeds,nada. 

I'll prolly go back to saugeye and crappie fishing mainly with maybe a river smallie trip thrown in. 

I'm not gonna lie tho. I've really grown fond of river fishing again after a dozen so years of just not doing much of it,other then spillways and saugeyes. 
Good variety.


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> Shew we had a RUFF trip today. 3 of us fishing a big river 20 miles south of cbus. I caught one 8" smallie an a huge chit head on a bitsy bug. One friend caught one 21"saugeye on a purple flash joshy. The other friend caught 8 or 9 smallies but they were dinky little 6-8"ers barely bigger them his ned rig.....
> Fished slow water fast water and inbetween. Rocks,timber,weeds,nada.
> 
> I'll prolly go back to saugeye and crappie fishing mainly with maybe a river smallie trip thrown in.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie tho. I've really grown fond of river fishing again after a dozen so years of just not doing much of it,other then spillways and saugeyes.
> Good variety.



River bite has been rough lately, need those leaves to start falling and the water to come up. RR and I hit it tonight for about 4 hours right at dusk, just slow. He did manage to out fish me, though, getting 3 eyes to my 0. Hoping I instilled the Saugeye bug in him, we'll have to see . 

Glad to hear you're making it back out on the River Bobby. It's an amazing place to be this time of year, even if you don't catch anything.


----------



## crittergitter

I got out Saturday during the middle of the day just messing around. I was actually doing something else. Anyway, I was on a flow that I had never been on before. It mostly looked muddy and uninteresting. I covered about a half mile of stream up and back and went slow so it took maybe 2.5 hours. I caught 3 LM bass, 1 SM bass and missed 2 bass, one was a toad of a smallie that jumped and threw my SB. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. I will have to hit that flow again sometime soon!!!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Couldn't take it any longer and had to wet a line. Got out for less than an hour this evening after some other business. Threw top water exclusively on a highly pressured pair of holes. To my surprise takes came in heads of pools / tails of riffles. Figured they'd be in the slower current - what some call laminar flow. Nada. They were in traditional summer areas. Was great to get those audible strikes you can't quite see despite the moonlight, and a couple jumps to go along with it just added to the after dark experience. Classic smallie marks on the first fish.


----------



## n-strut

Nice fish Rip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger

The cold front didn't damper the top water bite. Hit a pressured hole in relatively skinny water after work and landed these two in 30 minutes. The larger of the two (officially 16.25") practically lit up the lure as soon as it smacked the water. Water remains ultra-low and gin clear. Looking forward to rain.


----------



## n-strut

Hit the creek tonight for the first time since the cold front and found some good ones. Topwater bite was on fire till dark. Caught fish everywhere, no consistent pattern.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Just got off a central oh river. Kayaker a small stretch. Hit 8 smallies and 3 spots. 2 of the smallies fat 17"ers. An a couple 13"ers. 
The spots all 10-14" butter balls. My buddy hit a few dink smallies an a flattie.
Smallies came from current on xr8 an sqbills, the spots where sucking down the ned rig trd off laydowns in shade.


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## n-strut

Tough bite since the latest cold front, all Topwater fish.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

n-strut said:


> Tough bite since the latest cold front, all Topwater fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some tanks!


----------



## n-strut

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Those are some tanks!


They’re starting to get their winter weight on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fished for 35 minutes behind the house this evening. Only threw strike king buzz kings. 14 blowups only 1 hookup. Leaves are starting to get annoying! First time hitting the creek in a few weeks. GF out fished me. Hooked up with her only strike!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Hit a wide slack water pool in otherwise skinny water. Landed a 16" smallie on a buzzbait and a small saug fish on a swim bait in about 45 minutes worth of effort. Water felt low 50s though didn't get an official temperature reading. 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/okay-is-this-a-saugeye-or-sauger.326371/#post-2757861


----------



## RiparianRanger

Hit the same spot again this evening. Water 58 degrees. Threw top water and had a solid blow up but ultimately failed to hook up. Tied on the trusty floating rapala with a split shot 18" up the line and hooked into the smallmouth shown below. While not wall worthy it is just nice to still be able to find them this late in the season.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Went down to the creek behind my house today to tune some jerk baits for saugeye. Gotta say the smallies we’re loving the Xraps. Every one in my box caught a fish including LM. Does anyone know what causes the black spots on smallies? I catch quite a few in my creek like this. Not so much in lake fish tho.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Went down to the creek behind my house today to tune some jerk baits for saugeye. Gotta say the smallies we’re loving the Xraps. Every one in my box caught a fish including LM. Does anyone know what causes the black spots on smallies? I catch quite a few in my creek like this. Not so much in lake fish tho.
> View attachment 329377


Nice job Mike. I found this article that may explain. I also texted you

https://www.wired2fish.com/biology/why-do-some-bass-have-black-splotches/


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> Nice job Mike. I found this article that may explain. I also texted you
> 
> https://www.wired2fish.com/biology/why-do-some-bass-have-black-splotches/


Good read Josh


----------



## sylvan21

I've seen spots like that on the largemouth over here on Mosquito. always wondered what it was. Now I know, Thanks


----------



## $diesel$

Very interesting read, Bull.
Reminds my of a story. Several years ago, my son and i took a chocolate lab i just aquired to a pheasant farm in Kinsman, Oh. She did great and we killed a few birds. Her last flush in front of my boy scored him an all black rooster.
When we got back to the parking area the owner came out to see how we'd done. We asked him about the black bird and he said they were rather common among his birds.
He called it a "melanistic" phase rooster. 
That critter was absolutely beautiful. My son went on and mounted it.


----------



## CyrusDvirus

$diesel$ said:


> Very interesting read, Bull.
> Reminds my of a story. Several years ago, my son and i took a chocolate lab i just aquired to a pheasant farm in Kinsman, Oh. She did great and we killed a few birds. Her last flush in front of my boy scored him an all black rooster.
> When we got back to the parking area the owner came out to see how we'd done. We asked him about the black bird and he said they were rather common among his birds.
> He called it a "melanistic" phase rooster.
> That critter was absolutely beautiful. My son went on and mounted it.


Do you have any pictures of that bird? I am very intrigued!


----------



## $diesel$

I can't seem to find a pic of it, but i'm sure my son must have one.
Heres a pic of my Gerty and three of her sons. Gerty will be the smaller dog with duct tape on her left wrist. She had a seperation anxiety problem and would lick her ankle raw. I had to guaze it up and tape it just to take her out. I spents "THOUSANDS" trying to cure her of that to no avail.
She put up and retieved about 60% of the birds you will see.










The little shorthair there was just a pup and just played all day. Thats me and Gertie in the center with her duct taped leg. The other 3 labs are Gerts boys, on the far left is Luke, my sons dog that turned out pretty good.


Heres a better shot of her and her pups. A much better shot of my boy and big Luke.


----------



## $diesel$

This bird is pretty much identical to the one my boy shot, but my sons bird had much more black in it.









This blue phase pheasant, to me is a much prettier critter.

CyrusDVirus, i finally found that photo.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

$diesel$ said:


> View attachment 329519
> 
> This bird is pretty much identical to the one my boy shot, but my sons bird had much more black in it.
> 
> View attachment 329521
> 
> This blue phase pheasant, to me is a much prettier critter.


Those look like melanistic mutant pheasants. It’s a pure breed that are popular on pheasant farms. We used to raise them along with ringnecks for release when I was younger. Very beautiful birds for sure.


----------



## CyrusDvirus

T


$diesel$ said:


> I can't seem to find a pic of it, but i'm sure my son must have one.
> Heres a pic of my Gerty and three of her sons. Gerty will be the smaller dog with duct tape on her left wrist. She had a seperation anxiety problem and would lick her ankle raw. I had to guaze it up and tape it just to take her out. I spents "THOUSANDS" trying to cure her of that to no avail.
> She put up and retieved about 60% of the birds you will see.
> 
> View attachment 329517
> 
> 
> The little shorthair there was just a pup and just played all day. Thats me and Gertie in the center with her duct taped leg. The other 3 labs are Gerts boys, on the far left is Luke, my sons dog that turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> Heres a better shot of her and her pups. A much better shot of my boy and big Luke.
> View attachment 329523


That is very cool, thank you for sharing!


----------



## FishThis

This time of year, the Olentangy has been very rewarding to me and now for my son! Not sure what else to say, I’m a proud Dad!!


----------



## n-strut

FishThis said:


> This time of year, the Olentangy has been very rewarding to me and now for my son! Not sure what else to say, I’m a proud Dad!!
> 
> View attachment 331449
> View attachment 331451


The smile says it all. Beautiful smallmouth. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allbraid

FishThis said:


> This time of year, the Olentangy has been very rewarding to me and now for my son! Not sure what else to say, I’m a proud Dad!!
> 
> View attachment 331449
> View attachment 331451


Fantastic, well done Dad!!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Well, now you've done it. You are going to have to get twice the tackle and he'll probably want a boat as well.
Fantastic pic!


----------



## FishThis

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, now you've done it. You are going to have to get twice the tackle and he'll probably want a boat as well.
> Fantastic pic!


I sure did and your right!! He rigged this up from “his” tackle box that caught the smallie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FishThis said:


> I sure did and your right!! He rigged this up from “his” tackle box that caught the smallie.


That straight threading of the jig head would make any dad proud! And color contrast!!!!! Hes been taught very well it seems,good job.


----------



## Gottagofishn

That is very cool. Once they start choosing and rigging their own tackle they're hooked.
You done good dad!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Flows finally got to a reasonably fishable level though turbidity was still relatively high. No luck on hard baits but was able to nab a few white bass and this decent bucket mouth on a green glow perch. Water 52 degrees and elevated. Air temp upper 50s and mostly cloudy.


----------



## drock

n-strut said:


> The smile says it all. Beautiful smallmouth. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


were you by antrim park? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drock

FishThis said:


> This time of year, the Olentangy has been very rewarding to me and now for my son! Not sure what else to say, I’m a proud Dad!!
> 
> View attachment 331449
> View attachment 331451


sorry were you by antrim park?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishThis

Nope



drock said:


> sorry were you by antrim park?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baloogala

Finally got into the creek for the first time today. Nearly all of my normal access places have been posted--one I can't blame them, it was getting trashed constantly--so I tried a new, low confidence spot. However, noticed it has the right conditions for both spawn and for the mid-summer cruise. Not terribly deep, perhaps 3 feet, but I didn't take a thermometer. I did land a 13" smallmouth on a green gizzard Joshy retrieved slowly on the bottom across and slightly against the current. No other takers, but will revisit when I have more time.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Baloogala, how was the water clarity? I’ve had more success with green glow and chartreuse during early spring stained water


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> Baloogala, how was the water clarity? I’ve had more success with green glow and chartreuse during early spring stained water


Moderately stained, but not bad. I could not see the bottom well.


----------



## Cats1967

Good to see you got out. With the below average temps and above average rain I just can’t get motivated.


----------



## Baloogala

BWC in my area has been up nearly two feet. With places that I can normally fish even with higher water being restricted, I was invited to a friend's property that has a creek running through it. While the water was up and too muddy--we didn't catch anything and he says that the creek is usually more clear--I'm looking forward to going back. Apparently, there are some significantly large SMB there.


----------



## Baloogala

Got back out tonight. Still nearly a foot high, but the current is not as strong. Landed one smallmouth in the 12 inch range on a 2.75 Green Glo Perch against the current. It had a rather fat belly, but think may have been from food. Was unable to see any food in the gullet.


----------



## meisjedog

Bumped a log today - 4' from shore on a Joshy with the tail dipped in chartreuse dye/scent. *Slackwater was key!*


----------



## RiparianRanger

^where the heck ya finding water that clear these days (rhetorical question, no answer expected) - it’s been mud to heavy stained near me all spring


----------



## Baloogala

RiparianRanger said:


> ^where the heck ya finding water that clear these days (rhetorical question, no answer expected) - it’s been mud to heavy stained near me all spring


It's clearing up near me, but for the most part, I've had the same experience.


----------



## Baloogala

Got back out again tonight. Quite chilly, water felt cold but I can't find my thermometer. Landed one in the 10" range on a Green Gizzard Shad. Water was ever so slightly stained, but could see pretty well with the polarized glasses. I would cast to a far shore where I saw some rocks along the bank, let it drift and sink, and retrieve slowly ticking bottom across and eventually against current. The one I caught hit dead in the middle of the channel in current. This low-no confidence spot is starting to turn out well, but I still suspect that it's better in the summer...though it's close enough to a park that I then have to fight with people throwing rocks in the creek.


----------



## youngunner

24” in saugeye and a 15lb or so flathead from the Scioto (I’m 6’6” 250lbs) Grew up fishing the Muskingum and the Ohio Rivers and have lived in Columbus for a few years without ever fishing the area rivers. Got out tonight caught a couple good fish and a few other undersized eyes


----------



## Baloogala

Back at it tonight. While I had no takers, my 17-year-old caught his first ever smallmouth. Same "low confidence" place that now is starting to feel like a perfect place to wade an afternoon, he got a nice one through the current. Bottom very rocky, probably 3 feet deep, very clear water, using Green Glo Perch.


----------



## Baloogala

Cold water, windy, fairly clear...but another good day. Landed two, lost what felt like a big one early on. The ticket was casting somewhat upstream, letting it settle to the bottom, and slow retrieve ticking bottom, Green Glo Perch in 2.75 1/8 oz jig. They did seem to want overhead cover, too, and slightly less flow. Water pretty clear, too.


----------



## Baloogala

Water was CLEAR on BWC tonight. Also reasonably low, but that was to this spot's detriment. Seems to be better when the water is up and a bit stained. Ended the jaunt when I tripped in the middle of the channel and went under. No fish.


----------



## RiparianRanger

A local flow was finally back to a fishable level. In a quick 2.5 hours nabbed 9 including multiple crappie, white bass, a dink smallmouth and more gar than I care to have caught (one is too many if you ask me). However the most thrilling aspect was not what was caught but what got away at the last second. On maybe my second cast after tying on a grub I noticed a wind knot in the braid which I quickly remedied before closing the bail. Not two turns of the crank and it felt like I was hung up on a rock or log. At least that is what went through my mind since I had let the jig drop to the bottom on slack line. Then it started to move, and it pulled like a freight train - not burning away like a rocket, just steady, unyielding power. My medium power St. Croix is virtually doubled over. I loosened the drag since I can tell this thing isn't going to allow me to muscle it and I remembered I had a knot between me and the hook at the fluoro leader, so I opted to use my palm on the bail to apply force to try and turn the fish. As I'm hanging on this tractor-of-a-fish is swimming against the swift current from one side of the stream and back the other direction all the while with me in tow. I was left simply trying to do my best to keep it from getting down stream of me because I was easily outmatched with the current in my favor and I recognized I would have zero chance of bringing this fish in against the current. After a few side to side paces I notice it was heading for a deeper part of the pool where I wouldn't be able to intercept it from getting down current so I palmed the spool and hoisted it back and turned it toward me. With the high-viz braid meeting the water about three feet away from me, I grabbed my net off my wade belt and no sooner as the net was submerged it made one last thrust and snapped the line at the knot. I never did get a good look at it and while this spot is not known for shovelheads that sort of unrelenting, steady force makes me think that is what was on the end of the line. There were a few panfish in the area and one of the crappie I caught had what appears to be bite marks to the untrained eye. Curious what you all think. I did land a 3.5' gar later in the day that was rather brutish but with three of them landed on the day the feel on the end of the line isn't as diesel-like as whatever got away.


----------



## Cats1967

Thanks for the report. It could have been a turtle that you snagged.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> Thanks for the report. It could have been a turtle that you snagged.


 moved much quicker than any turtle I’ve ever seen, and as much an the power was constant there were surges here and there that seemed very fish-like


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’d say gar or flattie! Love the battles that keep you wondering. That’s what keeps us coming back for more imo. Woulda liked to of just been able to watch the battle my friend. Good times....


----------



## acklac7

Sounds like you Snagged a Flathead or a Channel in the fin. Fish had no idea it was hooked and couldn't quite figure out what was going on.


----------



## soulsurvivor79

What did you catch the gar on? i can never get them to hit anything.


----------



## RiparianRanger

soulsurvivor79 said:


> What did you catch the gar on? i can never get them to hit anything.


They were aggressive that day. Landed them on stick bait, swim bait, and a square bill.


----------



## youngunner

24 inch hybrid caught today. Not sure if it is quite my PB but it is up there. I was being brave or stupid you take your pick and i only had about 30 yards of 8lb test on the spool when i started fishing. I was running the hand drag system pretty hard but made a happy ending no less lmao


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anybody had much luck with black bass this spring? I've caught more largemouth than smallmouth so far this year, which is unusual for flows fishing, and much of the smallmouth have been dinks. With water temps in the low 60s now, I'm beginning to wonder if things are about to enter the spawn blackout period.


----------



## Craw-dad

Im sw of columbus i think there about to turn loose. Iv watched them on beds for a few weeks now and today was the first day i seen them actively chasing bait fish but still return to beds. Missed 4 or 5 top water strikes that their judgement was just flat off. 16 or 17 is my big for this year and i think it was early april. GL


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

North of Columbus here and ventured down to the creek behind my house (whetstone) and they were on beds and wouldn’t hit anything. I too have caught an abundance of small lm this spring. Wayyy more than usual. Did catch 1 smallie about 14” on a ned rig as I was draggin it across a submerged log as to not get snagged. Only hit I had all evening.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks, Mike. Fingers crossed no more flooding and a successful spawn this year.


----------



## crittergitter

I'm hoping to get out Saturday, but calling for storms tomorrow. If I can't find a good flow I'll just take my boat out musky fishing again!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Does this guy's tail look like he's been fanning a bed? Can't tell for sure if they're on beds here because water is heavily stained but guessing he must not have liked the grub entering his territory. Only one on a very short 15 minute outing.


----------



## Craw-dad

Can't tell from the pic tail looks maybe split but not worn on the bottom his front fin has a little wear. Early in spawn i notice sores on there lips and cheeks i always figured from moving rocks around. The water in the pic is great for a reaction bite.


----------



## multi species angler

Slow powerful pull = FLATHEAD to me.


----------



## soulsurvivor79

Are there any streams right now that aren’t completely blown out?


----------



## meisjedog

South of the city -deep water, off current, bunched up in wood. No sign that they are making beds ...anything. No trophies, but I am not going to complain at this point!


----------



## Cats1967

Tried a new stretch of a creek I fish often. Caught 6 total 4 dinks under 12 inches and two nice fish guessing 1 1/2 to 2 lbs. left my scale at home. Can’t believe how cold the water was for the end of May.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats, any pointers on locating and hooking the smallmouth - habitat, lures, etc.? Been a lousy year thus far for me.


----------



## Cats1967

RiparianRanger said:


> Cats, any pointers on locating and hooking the smallmouth - habitat, lures, etc.? Been a lousy year thus far for me.


All fish were caught in rock close to the bank about waist deep water with 5 in senko black/purple flake t-rig weightless fished slow. I barely felt the strike just a tap and some weight. They didn’t even jump. It isn’t you this terrible spring has them all screwed up.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Cats1967 said:


> All fish were caught in rock close to the bank about waist deep water with 5 in senko black/purple flake t-rig weightless fished slow. I barely felt the strike just a tap and some weight. They didn’t even jump. It isn’t you this terrible spring has them all screwed up.


Was this before or after the flooding? Reason I ask is even now current is pretty swift and I imagine I'd have a tough time getting a weightless senko down in the water column before it, or my line, is swept away.


----------



## Cats1967

This was yesterday. I was able to cast into slack pockets behind rocks. When possible I wade and cast upstream and let the current move the bait into the spot I’m fishing. If needed I’ll add a small bullet weight to get the bait down. The current wasn’t bad so I was able to go weightless. Using a 5/0 EWG hook will add a little weight also.


----------



## RiparianRanger

WTF is with the gar this year. The things are thick everywhere! Caught another three footer after the damned things clipped the tail on two swimbaits. Absolute pain in the arse fish. Apart from ruining soft plastics they are unwieldy to land in a regular depth net and they are sometimes a pain to unhook with their boney mouth if you hook 'em good. The worst part is I swear they stink to high heaven. I hope they shake free when I hook them. A buddy was fishing a trib to the Scioto a few days back in known smallmouth stomping grounds. Said he landed a few but all dinks and noticed the gar were everywhere. He theorizes the gar chased out the smallies. Anyone else finding an abundance of gar this year?


----------



## meisjedog

Those Gar reek like an unemptied dumpster at Red Lobster in the middle of August!
You must be setting the hook with something stiff as a telephone pole - lol? I tried it once on my fly rod with some Halloween hair, hooked into a big 4' fish and it scared the crap out of me when I got it on the bank. Vile snake-like creature -heh - no more of that!


What do you think this smallie is doing? Is that a bed? It seems dirty for an active bed which is why I ask. They do like to watch the banks for toads and other stuff falling into the water on this stretch. There were several other large smallies roaming as well. Water too clear as they knew I was there and would not eat.






Got a few downstream. Lost three in wood on coppertruse and thought they were spooked - would not eat. Tried other plastics including BPS Hellgrammite(- meh! -, then threw P'Nut Butter & Jelly and they could not resist! Deep scour hole into logs and a tree in about 7'+ of water - love the fight bringing them straight up in tight quarters - makes up for the lack size.
.


----------



## Craw-dad

Stopped after work (get off at 12 on wed) on darby got 4 in hr and a half. Nothing big all 12"-15" all on keitechs on topwater. It was good to see them off spawning patterns and locations. All were caught in 3'-4' pools that are typically summer positions for smallies in that stretch. There is another bank that holds more fish and better quality but i didn't make it over. Will next time. Water was a little stained maybe 12" or so visibility. Oh ya they were all jumpers today,1 went 2' easy. Sorry no pics

GL


----------



## Cats1967

Went out to another new stretch of the creek I fish. Started upstream where I found some good water but not a single hit on a 4 in senko. I downsized my bait to a zman molting craw on a 1/8 oz mushroom jig and ended up with 5. Biggest about 14 in. All fish were caught in deeper water with rock. With this creek deep is maybe 3-4 ft. Also the spots that produced were in full sunlight.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Absolutely beautiful evening. Hit a local flow for about 90 minutes at a highly pressured spot. Tried top water for the first time this year. One miss from afar, I suspect rock bass, otherwise nothing. Landed one respectable 15 inch bronze back on a swim bait well in the tail of a riffle. Had another strike in the same general area a few minutes later but couldn’t hook up well enough to bring her in. No aerial acrobatics yet this season.


----------



## Cats1967

Bite was on fire this afternoon/evening. Hiked downstream and wet waded back up. Water still a tad chilly in the shade. Big fish was 2.5 lbs. also caught 1.75 and 1.5. All came on a 4 in green pumpkin senko t-rig weightless. Also caught fish on a pop r, Zman trd, and Zman tube. In all 15 smallmouth 2 largemouth and 2 rockbass. Just like the last trips all came off of rock. Pics are of the 2.5 and 1.75. The 1.5 flopped out of my grip before pic. Things are turning around.


----------



## Cats1967

Two biggest and several others came out of this hole. This is looking upstream. The head is right around the bend. There is a current that runs just off the rock with pockets of slack water. The white you see is cotton. That was the only negative of the trip.


----------



## Baloogala

I had a good night. Found a "flow" with hardly any water movement. Plenty of overhead cover, mostly rocky, some mud, at most 3 feet deep. Caught these two monsters.








The smallmouth was easily the largest I've ever caught. He's muddy because the whopper plopper 90 had him hooked good and and I had to get the pliers out of my bad (lesson learned, they are now in my waders). 22" stem to stern, son of a gun was airborne several times, was terrified I was not going to land him once I saw the size. It was obvious there were fish prowling due to the large number of minnows that were hopping out of the water. I have a better picture that was taken by somebody walking by, but it gives too much away.

Followed up a bit later with this surprise:








Same area, this was on a BX Brat high in the water column after I missed a couple that were short-striking the swimbaits. I had gone here as a secondary spot when the first place I wanted to go was crowded. I was going to use tubes and whatnot, to learn something new, but they were hyper aggressive. I lost a smaller one that I assume was a smallmouth, but from the strike, I'd say no greater than 10 inches, give or take, but...smallmouth can sometimes trick you, as you well know. I also just noticed what looks like a scar on the largemouth that I didn't see before.


----------



## Baloogala

Got back into BWC last night. Couldn't find any takers, but did see fish crushing stuff on the top. Ran into fish in current near a riffle, forgot to put on my polarized glasses, but strongly suspect they were carp. My current strategy is to look for baitfish and then start watching for them to hop out of the water, in addition to finding some typical water.

That said...ALL of my success this year has been from backward thinking. If it's normally a place I'll pass up, I'll give it a shot and it has paid off somewhat, mostly because I'm also being forced to try new things.


----------



## Baloogala

Back to my new spot from Sunday. 3 fish in an hour, 2 largemouth and 1 smallmouth. It's got some deeper holes and interesting structure upon closer inspection. 1 fish was caught on whopper plopper, the other 2 on Rapala BX Brat, all near wood cover and near bigger rocks. Hardly any current, water had 1 to 1.5 feet of easy visibility, sort of a greenish-brown color.


----------



## FishThis

Missed an absolute pig of a smallie today. This spot has produced 3 Smallie’s all over 19 1/2” for the past few years. Perfect current between a shallow flat and a deep hole by a rock jetty. Tossed my jig on the flat, dragged through current and bang, fish on and drag pulling! My initial thought was, I’ve got a big Channel cat, right until it jump out if the water and I’m like damn!! Got it close for a good look and took off again. This time straight for the rocks and it frayed my 10lb test leader and I lost her. It was easy an easy 19” smallie. Stood there for a few and strangely was feeling all right because I got a good look and I know there’s still quality fish in the river. I know what my plans are for the next few days!


----------



## Baloogala

FishThis said:


> Missed an absolute pig of a smallie today. This spot has produced 3 Smallie’s all over 19 1/2” for the past few years. Perfect current between a shallow flat and a deep hole by a rock jetty. Tossed my jig on the flat, dragged through current and bang, fish on and drag pulling! My initial thought was, I’ve got a big Channel cat, right until it jump out if the water and I’m like damn!! Got it close for a good look and took off again. This time straight for the rocks and it frayed my 10lb test leader and I lost her. It was easy an easy 19” smallie. Stood there for a few and strangely was feeling all right because I got a good look and I know there’s still quality fish in the river. I know what my plans are for the next few days!


Yeah, I haven't had any full on takers in over a week, but I've only been out 3 times. I've tried three different spots, one new.

First place on Monday, had something headbutt a whopper plopper right when I was leaving, but though I saw a TON of minnows and crawdads, no takers.

Second was a new hole. Again, the minnows were jumping like crazy and I've figured out this is the only deep hole in the area. Took forever to figure out what they may want. First lost fish was a smallmouth on a very slowly retrieved BX Brat--he came, hit it and spit it almost immediately. Later, a clown x-rap got results, but alas, whatever it was--felt big, the hit felt like a smallmouth--came unbuttoned after a few seconds. Never saw it, but it made the drag on my spin reel scream.

Last night, saw a ton of minnows, but this spot on BWC was WAY down, but still has a deep channel in the middle, plus other deeper spots. Had something slap at the whopper plopper late, but nothing apart from that.

I have some obligations in the early afternoon tomorrow, but plan to hit a new stretch tomorrow. I'm going to test a theory about "shaded riffles." I hope to get my kayak in the water for the first time this year on Sunday...we'll see.


----------



## Baloogala

Didn't get to do all that I wanted on Saturday. First--the heat. Second, something I had planned for early afternoon kept being delayed. That said, did catch a couple smallmouth largely by accident.

As I was making my way to a traditionally good cranking spot, I was fishing near a bridge piling against the current. Well, as is common for me, the braid on my spin reel tends to come off in loops or knots--I cannot figure out why, but I digress--so, I reeled up to a knot and started to work on it. My rod gets jerked out of my hand, but not into the water. Pick it up, a smallmouth had grabbed the Joshy; I'm guessing that as it was on these rocks in the semi-shallow water that it was dancing as a result of my messing with the knot. Next cast, just enough to get to the knot, left the Joshy sitting on roughly the same rock, undo the knot, turn the handle one time, another smallmouth, pretty much the exact same size (12"). 

Tried to repeat this to no avail. I can't find my fishing thermometer, but the water felt warm through the waders. Got down to one of my favorite spots, no takers (did lose a lure to a tree, though). Was so stinking hot that I just went home instead of trying my secondary spot (which will likely come on Wednesday).

Lesson learned: it will pay to do more finesse applications here, so I will need to learn. I am the epitome of the power fisherman, cast and crank.


----------



## Baloogala

Back to a spot recently discovered. Only one landed, but it was a nice largemouth on a whopper plopper. This place has minnows constantly jumping. Plus turtles. And a very large beaver that was annoyed by my presence. Lost two others, one on a galaxy shiner Joshy--saw him briefly, think was a smallish smallmouth. Had one take a swipe at a popper, but was off quickly.

This place has very, very little current, a very silty bottom, but it's very near some serious rock and a ledge, because as you go upstream, "deep" is hardly a foot.

Also saw a TON of carp, some quite large, and they were hanging out in very shallow--as in 20"--water. I've never caught one, but I could see that being a battle.


----------



## Baloogala

Today was, in a word, aggravating. Get to a spot on the creek and immediately see a rather large smallmouth swimming. Since I had a ned rig ready to go, I crouch on the bank and flip it past him...he takes it as it comes back, set the hook and one turn of the handle later...leader snapped. Not untied, but snapped.

About 15 minutes later, a smallmouth sucks the whopper plopper under, get him all the way to me, in hand, and he shakes...THIS time, the knot on the whopper plopper comes undone and he swims away with it. He wasn't hooked terribly well, but I never did see the lure again.

Nevertheless, tons of minnows were about, and the fish were having a ball.


----------



## crittergitter

I got on the water today kind of early, maybe 7:45ish. Anyway, it was for not, as I pitched into some amazing cover that always holds fish and they weren't doing nothing!! Between 11:00 and 1:30 I busted 7 good ones all between 14 - 17". My friend got her first legit smallie with a nice fat 16.5"r! Not a bad float on water that was gettin skinny as the day went along!


----------



## Baloogala

Since the pattern has been way off at my normal places, I've been forced to go hunting. The side benefit is learning and confidence in new things. Before this year, I have had zero luck on topwater. Now it's my favorite and most consistent producer. Big Joshy still works for me, but I've caught exactly one crankbait fish, very unusual. I've had some follows on finesse (I see fish looking at it), though only one good take, but I'm betting I'd do better on this in a lake. Jerkbaits have become a thing for me. I'm finding patterns that I normally would ignore. Most all of my fish have come from odd places, in all honesty, nowhere near a riffle and so on.

Tonight, in order to keep pressure off my new favorite honey hole, I started trekking down Alum Creek. I found a place where I have seen a rather large smallmouth stalking, but I cannot find the answer to get him to bite. There are countless bluegill/sunfish--mostly small--in this particular place, much deeper than the surrounding water, with good cover, and even more--way more--"baby bass" (And they look to be spotted bass, in all honesty) with an incredible amount of minnows. Add in the crayfish ranging from pretty small to one that was very, very large (I think my green 4" tube may have matched him well). Most were similar in color to the Ohio Special and Rusty Craw colored Joshy craws. 

However...I continued downstream and did get one take on a whopper plopper, a small smallmouth, but I found some gorgeous creek bends with cover and rock bottom that I cannot wait to explore this weekend.


----------



## meisjedog

Baloogala said:


> Since the pattern has been way off at my normal places, I've been forced to go hunting. The side benefit is learning and confidence in new things. Before this year, I have had zero luck on topwater. Now it's my favorite and most consistent producer. Big Joshy still works for me, but I've caught exactly one crankbait fish, very unusual. I've had some follows on finesse (I see fish looking at it), though only one good take, but I'm betting I'd do better on this in a lake. Jerkbaits have become a thing for me. I'm finding patterns that I normally would ignore. Most all of my fish have come from odd places, in all honesty, nowhere near a riffle and so on.
> 
> Tonight, in order to keep pressure off my new favorite honey hole, I started trekking down Alum Creek. I found a place where I have seen a rather large smallmouth stalking, but I cannot find the answer to get him to bite. There are countless bluegill/sunfish--mostly small--in this particular place, much deeper than the surrounding water, with good cover, and even more--way more--"baby bass" (And they look to be spotted bass, in all honesty) with an incredible amount of minnows. Add in the crayfish ranging from pretty small to one that was very, very large (I think my green 4" tube may have matched him well). Most were similar in color to the Ohio Special and Rusty Craw colored Joshy craws.
> 
> However...I continued downstream and did get one take on a whopper plopper, a small smallmouth, but I found some gorgeous creek bends with cover and rock bottom that I cannot wait to explore this weekend.


With all of the bait in the water, they want the real thing! A close enough second right now is an inline spinner(although I hate them) or a Gulp minnow on a roadrunner jig head.

I love sight fishing big smallies and did quite well last year starting in early August. I used to stalk those Alum smallies as well - just don't let them see you first. I like the whopper plopper, but have always caught the pigs on a min black buzz bait - could just be a personal preference.


----------



## meisjedog

Did very well on the Eyes downtown today - 19 total with a few dinks mixed in. I was trolling a black and chrome HJ12 bumping the bottom. Got a few on a gulp minnow and roadrunner as well. Tried just about everything, including color ...black and chrome was the ticket. Most hit near rock right on deep drops say 14' to 20' in-depth.

My drive weights 10lbs total - 5 for the battery and 5 for the motor. It is 24v(I believe it is based on a brushless ROV thruster), gets me 5mph, and goes all day. In fact, I fished 8-9 hours today trolling downtown, ran up to 5th ave and back down - still had 80% battery. It has reverse as well, but I have had to add "the Olentangy mod", to keep it from locking in place until you pull the cord. I can't use reverse unless I remove two little spacer blocks on the rudder but now it just bumps up when I hit something shallow. I also only need 14" of water to run it which is quite nice!


----------



## $diesel$

Nice job, dog.


----------



## Doboy

YES,, Nice job dog!

19 eyes,,, that look like that!? Yes again,, Very Nice
& Thanks for the great pics.

I ask for only one favor, IF you can,,,, Keep the lure in the mouth when you take the pic.?
That will tell us the complete story!
;>)


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,, I missed it,,,, #4 pic. ;>)


----------



## Baloogala

meisjedog said:


> With all of the bait in the water, they want the real thing! A close enough second right now is an inline spinner(although I hate them) or a Gulp minnow on a roadrunner jig head.
> 
> I love sight fishing big smallies and did quite well last year starting in early August. I used to stalk those Alum smallies as well - just don't let them see you first. I like the whopper plopper, but have always caught the pigs on a min black buzz bait - could just be a personal preference.


The inline spinner is something I was wondering about, along with a jerkbait. I grew up fishing with Joe's Flies spinners for trout. Found some at Dick's with some more weight. I'm going back tomorrow, so I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## crittergitter

meisjedog said:


> Did very well on the Eyes downtown today - 19 total with a few dinks mixed in. I was trolling a black and chrome HJ12 bumping the bottom. Got a few on a gulp minnow and roadrunner as well. Tried just about everything, including color ...black and chrome was the ticket. Most hit near rock right on deep drops say 14' to 20' in-depth.
> 
> My drive weights 10lbs total - 5 for the battery and 5 for the motor. It is 24v(I believe it is based on a brushless ROV thruster), gets me 5mph, and goes all day. In fact, I fished 8-9 hours today trolling downtown, ran up to 5th ave and back down - still had 80% battery. It has reverse as well, but I have had to add "the Olentangy mod", to keep it from locking in place until you pull the cord. I can't use reverse unless I remove two little spacer blocks on the rudder but now it just bumps up when I hit something shallow. I also only need 14" of water to run it which is quite nice!
> 
> View attachment 369141
> 
> View attachment 369149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369129
> View attachment 369131
> View attachment 369135
> 
> View attachment 369137
> 
> View attachment 369139


Nice setup!!


----------



## meisjedog

Doboy said:


> lol,,,, I missed it,,,, #4 pic. ;>)


Curious - what do you mean by "full story?" - no worries. I usually take the hook(s) out first because when they decide to freak out and those scary sharp hooks get set deep in the web of your thumb - It is quite painful to load the kayak.

Yes, the HJ is in the net, they were hitting the rear hook which in my experience means they were not feeding - more of a reaction.
Here are the same fish, one with the gulp/roadrunner setup and one with a very janky "Field & Stream" inline spinner I found one day. I got the idea for the gulp from the In-FIsherman Wipers thread - one of the guys was using the same setup which works like a charm on everything. The inline spinner tip was from a random local guy.

Tried all day today, not a single eye - it was definitely the clouds and drizzle that turned them on yesterday. Did get 4 cats, 2 @ 22.5" which beat the skunk.
















Long Skinny cat today. I almost believe this is a male due to being so skinny and the fact that it spewed a white milky substance all over me and my boat when I pulled it out of the net. I thought it was coming from its mouth, but it was hard to tell. Could I have been the victim of cat spawn??? Ugh!! It was truly disgusting. 









Fattie from today. This may have been a female because it was super fat, could barely get my hand around it, and leads me to believe that they might have been spawning given the white stuff from the other cat. All four were caught on back to back casts to the same exact spot.


----------



## meisjedog

crittergitter said:


> Nice setup!!


Thanks - It's been my lockdown project. Getting the foot pedal steering and rudder installed to be robust enough took quite a while. For the money, I spent I could have bought a Hobie+, but then no lockdown project. I can't personally stand in the 10t, but my 17-year-old son has no issues, so I believe it is a question of balance.

Here I am running downtown a few weeks ago: 




Running up the Olentangy from North Broadway to Henderson


----------



## meisjedog

Baloogala said:


> The inline spinner is something I was wondering about, along with a jerkbait. I grew up fishing with Joe's Flies spinners for trout. Found some at Dick's with some more weight. I'm going back tomorrow, so I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the idea!


Yeah, I've had some Joe's Flies too, but tend to believe it is the sound from those line twisting rooster tails. Even with two ball bearing swivels about 18" apart, at some point my bail typically explodes into an unrecoverable mess. Look in to a "Keel", you can buy them or make them - they keep the line from twisting.

Worse case scenario is that you pressure them. I've done this on a few large fish and at that point you might need to get some chubs and cast from behind a tree - not kidding. Casting from the tree along clothing that somewhat matches the background is typical for me and has often resulted in pulling in some pigs with very little line out.


----------



## percidaeben

meisjedog said:


> Thanks - It's been my lockdown project. Getting the foot pedal steering and rudder installed to be robust enough took quite a while. For the money, I spent I could have bought a Hobie+, but then no lockdown project. I can't personally stand in the 10t, but my 17-year-old son has no issues, so I believe it is a question of balance.
> 
> Here I am running downtown
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks ago:


Very cool! Never realized that channel got that deep.


----------



## meisjedog

percidaeben said:


> Very cool! Never realized that channel got that deep.


That hole goes 20' on the west side. There is also a 24' hole up higher. I cannot mark any fish at the bottom though. I figure it may be a D.O. issue. Most of the fish were suspended at the edge of the drop or tail of a hole no deeper than 12' on average. Made it nearly to I-70, however, the water starts to glow neon green past Cosi and it levels out to 8' almost the entire way. 

Found numerous small smallies down there busting up bait much like the WB do on Hoover. I would see the surface explode, throw a swimbait and an 8" smallie would instantly smack it! Did mark something very long down there though. A classic arch suspended about 8' down that took several screens to pass over. Could have been baitfish I suppose? 

For as much water as I have covered, I am not seeing a lot of fish down there. They have to be somewhere, perhaps further south, that water however was getting pea soup thick though ...and bubbling from the algae. When I did find schools, trolling over them usually resulted in a hit. I know there are Wipers of all sizes down there - I've caught 15"'s, here stories about Largemouth, and there have to be some larger smallies somewhere. Considering the amount of bait I am seeing, they likely are just sitting there with their mouth open. No need to chase. 

Plenty of small Crappies - Blue/Chrome/Orange was their favorite -heh!









Someone asked about seeing the hook in the mouth which I presume is due to the unethical snaggers out there. I guess I am guilty in the case of this little guy. He was up to something though - swimming around my bait, nipping, short striking...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

meisjedog said:


> That hole goes 20' on the west side. There is also a 24' hole up higher. I cannot mark any fish at the bottom though. I figure it may be a D.O. issue. Most of the fish were suspended at the edge of the drop or tail of a hole no deeper than 12' on average. Made it nearly to I-70, however, the water starts to glow neon green past Cosi and it levels out to 8' almost the entire way.
> 
> Found numerous small smallies down there busting up bait much like the WB do on Hoover. I would see the surface explode, throw a swimbait and an 8" smallie would instantly smack it! Did mark something very long down there though. A classic arch suspended about 8' down that took several screens to pass over. Could have been baitfish I suppose?
> 
> For as much water as I have covered, I am not seeing a lot of fish down there. They have to be somewhere, perhaps further south, that water however was getting pea soup thick though ...and bubbling from the algae. When I did find schools, trolling over them usually resulted in a hit. I know there are Wipers of all sizes down there - I've caught 15"'s, here stories about Largemouth, and there have to be some larger smallies somewhere. Considering the amount of bait I am seeing, they likely are just sitting there with their mouth open. No need to chase.
> 
> Plenty of small Crappies - Blue/Chrome/Orange was their favorite -heh!
> View attachment 369523
> 
> 
> Someone asked about seeing the hook in the mouth which I presume is due to the unethical snaggers out there. I guess I am guilty in the case of this little guy. He was up to something though - swimming around my bait, nipping, short striking...
> View attachment 369527


Lol no that's just doboys way of asking what you caught them on. He posted again "n/m just seen in pic 4" an missed that you mentioned it.
Btw, sounds like a fun time!


----------



## dbortolani

My son and I waded the Olentangy just south of 270 in Worthington for a couple hours Saturday. The 8-9" smallmouth were everywhere in the shade. Could not find any bigger. Fished a rebel craw and a wacky worm. Tried topwater to no avail. Would love to get some feedback on where I can find some deeper pools in the river.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

So my better half asked me to leave the house for a few hours last night. She was having a friend or two over. She actually suggested that I go fishing. I am not the smartest guy in the world but I jumped all over the chance. After reading this thread for awhile I bought some baits recently to try river fishing. I haven't river fished since I was a kid. Anyway I fished a local flow with a whopper plopper and the big joshy 2.75 sand shiner (my new baits). Went 2 for 4 on the plopper and 1 for 2 on the Joshy. Lost a nice smallmouth at my feet 16-18 inches on the Joshy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got my kayak out today for the first time since hip replacement. Oh man it's nice to kayak pain free. 
Took my daughter along so didnt fish much. Water was a bit an a little stained just how I like it this time of year. Hit 2 about 16" one on a popper at the end of a riffle. The other on a rebal crawl in some slow stuff were a tree had fallen over some clean rocks.


----------



## Craw-dad

Stopped on the way home today with a buddy from work. We got 2 [email protected]" [email protected]" the was one of the thickest smallies iv seen for that length. It seemed to have a issue with its spine. Swim away healthy and put up a good show. Id bet if it didnt have this issue it would have been much longer. Anyways all hits came middle of slow pools on keitechs on top water. Didnt see much action in the water today from bait fish or predators.












*GL*


----------



## meisjedog

Anyone ever hit the Darby near where it meets the Scioto? I have some access not too far upriver and I am guilty of sometimes of trying to stuff all my gear into my yak when I use maybe two percent of it. Looks sandy and flat with lots of wood - could be anything in there considering the Scioto will be up a bit.


----------



## crittergitter

meisjedog said:


> Anyone ever hit the Darby near where it meets the Scioto? I have some access not too far upriver and I am guilty of sometimes of trying to stuff all my gear into my yak when I use maybe two percent of it. Looks sandy and flat with lots of wood - could be anything in there considering the Scioto will be up a bit.


I haven't, but I have friends that have. It's not good habitat for smallies. Much better for carp and catfish. Could be some wipers in there I guess??


----------



## Saugeyefisher

meisjedog said:


> Anyone ever hit the Darby near where it meets the Scioto? I have some access not too far upriver and I am guilty of sometimes of trying to stuff all my gear into my yak when I use maybe two percent of it. Looks sandy and flat with lots of wood - could be anything in there considering the Scioto will be up a bit.


I have not. I've fished the sciota near there but have not been to that confluence. I have heard the same thing as critter though.


----------



## Craw-dad

Never fished it that far south but have heard there are smallies and more suageyes than up this way. Always worth a shot. Darbyville is about the farthest south I've tried. A well kept secret?


----------



## meisjedog

It was a tough paddle. The water was only up about 6" and crystal clear. The gradient seemed steep, seemingly much faster than other parts of the Darby. A lot of fast water narrowing down with downed trees everywhere. The average depth was about 4' with some two 6'/7' holes. The difficulty was that yes, it was only 4' deep, but not much of a slope on either side. No place to hop out when you are heading for a death strainer. There were quite a few quick turns with funky hydraulics such as whirlpools, boils, and fast current that split and then come back together at different angles - yes - into a downed tree. I learned a lot about fast water and my 10T - avoid it! My boat wants to track straight. It will turn fairly quickly, but not when the flow narrows to 5'/6' wide and you have 10' feet to turn before you slam into a strainer.

I thought I had seen a lot of baitfish - once you get down further, this place was like sea world. Car sized shools of Threadfin and Gizzard shad and other minnows everywhere - absolutely no crayfish though. A lot of white suckers, a few gar, and a dink 8"-10" smallies under every tree. I stopped counting at one point. I did catch one or two 12" fish, but other than the one below -nothing. Saw no cats or eyes - I believe it was just too fast and shallow. I went 5.5 miles including down and back and both directions were an absolute chore. I had to turn around about one mile from the Scioto due to a large about of downed trees blocking the flow and some people swimming(private property.)

On the old topo maps, what does the red shading/ hatch mean? I don't see it anywhere else on the Darby. ...Hazzard? - That might make sense.









This was a smaller school









A bit closer...










Took no photos of the smallies, but I did find out what was gorging on the shad! Not the longest fish, but look at that gut. She is about to burst! It did not seem like there were many fish in there this size. I found her in a slow meander up in some wood, one of the only places where the current slowed. I tried the TRD(not working so well for me this year at all), swimbaits, a few cranks, topwater - nothing. They slammed a gold hammered blade beetle type spinner(packs of 3 at Cabelas with no hook) with a 1/16" jig head rigged with a Gulp minnow. I've never been a Gulp guy, always plastics, cranks, topwater, etc, but this little setup has been my "TRD" so far in 2020. It must be because of all the bait.









This fish saved/made my day!

A beautiful float, but exhausting to the point where I doubt I would do it again.


----------



## percidaeben

That was a I interesting read meisj! Thst almost looks like a Spotted. Nice post!


----------



## n-strut

Topwater was the ticket until the sun got up then the jig took over. Fish were all over the creek,most came off of wood. Had to hit the wood with the Dawg to get them eat most times.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwizzle

Hot dog those are some pigs!!! What size jig are are you throwing? I’ve been getting a few on 1/8 ounce black bitsy bug with a black Joshy trailer but no where near the quality that you seem to find. Well done very impressive!


----------



## n-strut

3/16 ounce Bitsy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baloogala

Folks are doing well, it seems! I finally got back out last night, got three, missed on 4 or so, including one that headbutted the whopper plopper. I knew I probably wasn't going to do as well since I didn't see as many minnows jumping. None of the three were worth getting excited about, though I am trying to figure out what this is:


----------



## percidaeben

Central Stone Roller


----------



## Baloogala

Went back to a newish spot last night. Saw minnows hopping everywhere, but only had one taker. Had a strike on a crankbait--was a gar--and a miss on the whopper plopper, I suspect it was also a gar. Toward the end, I landed the smallmouth in low current upstream from a riffle in fairly shallow water on a whopper plopper. Checked the gullet and saw crayfish--and his belly was fairly swollen.


----------



## n-strut

Waded a few miles today and got paid!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest

n-strut said:


> Waded a few miles today and got paid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of a crazy question (at least in my head) but I have to ask about your retrieve on the river. Do you prefer casting up stream across stream or down stream when fishing for small mouths? I would assume either up or across but I would like to hear some others thoughts. Still kind of green at wading and fishing rivers.


----------



## n-strut

FishOhioQuest said:


> Kind of a crazy question (at least in my head) but I have to ask about your retrieve on the river. Do you prefer casting up stream across stream or down stream when fishing for small mouths? I would assume either up or across but I would like to hear some others thoughts. Still kind of green at wading and fishing rivers.


I prefer fishing upstream,work the current seams and cover as you retrieve it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A buddy took me to some of the skinniest water ive ever fished for smallies,it paid off. We caught about a dozen small guys between us on everything from poppers,to spinnerbaits,to trd's. 
But I managed a real bruiser an a 15/16"er both on a trd with a ned head. 
These two came from a Slow moving deeper hole. The rest,no real pattern again. They were scattered everywhere. Even on ankle deep flats....


----------



## snuff1

$diesel$ said:


> Nice job, dog.


Decided to go out Sat. at the last minute after looking at the radar. Rain was moving sw. to ne. none close at that time. Got to my first spot and just started to fish and dark clouds. Started to rain but I thought it would only go for a couple of minutes then stop. oops. By the time i got back to my truck i was waterlogged. Turned on the heater and started drying out. Was just about to head for home. Rain stopped. Decided to go fish at another spot. First hole managed 4 green bass and 2 brownies. 2nd spot 2 greenies, 1 about 2lb. By this time it must be 6.00. Hesitated do to time but went upstream to a hole i knew had some fish. Was totally surprised. Got 9 greenies and 1 brownie. Lost 1 big greenie that i know of and several others that i was unsure of and had not fished the whole hole yet but decided to go because it was getting so late and my stomach was saying (eat). Good day on the creek.


Snuff



































































D


----------



## meisjedog

Somehow missed the storms yesterday. A lot of cats and small smallies along with a few of these near a cut bank with a little current.









Not a great pic, but she was wide.


----------



## dbortolani

Very nice. What river? Have had very little luck on the Olentangy, which is typically solid for me up near Worthington. Lots of 8-10" smallies though. Hit the upper Scioto past Delaware and caught 2 smallies, 13" and 16" and a fat catfish, 17" all on craw crankbaits. Cat gave my 4 lb test line a workout.


----------



## n-strut

Put 10 hours in on Sunday and had this big girl smoke a Yozuri popper. Tough day overall. I did get my first topwater Muskie bite,unfortunately it came unbuttoned.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest

n-strut said:


> Put 10 hours in on Sunday and had this big girl smoke a Yozuri popper. Tough day overall. I did get my first topwater Muskie bite,unfortunately it came unbuttoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is a pig. How long was it?


----------



## crittergitter

Mike, you put a lot of time and miles in on those river bronze! Nice one!!


----------



## n-strut

FishOhioQuest said:


> That thing is a pig. How long was it?


18.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut

crittergitter said:


> Mike, you put a lot of time and miles in on those river bronze! Nice one!!


Thanks man!! I’m slightly obsessed with catching big smallmouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craw-dad

n-strut said:


> Thanks man!! I’m slightly obsessed with catching big smallmouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE.
> And not to bad at it either!
> GL


----------



## Craw-dad

n-strut said:


> Thanks man!! I’m slightly obsessed with catching big smallmouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And not to bad at it either!
GL


----------



## FishOhioQuest

n-strut said:


> 18.5”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! You definitely deserve it based on the time you put in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took the kayak out for a quick power hour to a section of river I have not fished yet. It paid off. Caught everything on a buzzbait. The 2 biggest came from a dead slack pool really close to both deep and fast water. The rest of them scattered, a few in fast water,and a few in a slow deep pool with rocks/wood/and weeds. 
Never did take the time to slow down and pick it apart. Save that for when I have more time...


----------



## meisjedog

Saugeyefisher said:


> Took the kayak out for a quick power hour to a section of river I have not fished yet. It paid off. Caught everything on a buzzbait. The 2 biggest came from a dead slack pool really close to both deep and fast water. The rest of them scattered, a few in fast water,and a few in a slow deep pool with rocks/wood/and weeds.
> Never did take the time to slow down and pick it apart. Save that for when I have more time...
> 
> View attachment 373161
> View attachment 373163


Nice! -so much water, but so little time it seems!


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Got a good one on a top water spook last week. A thick 18.5” brute. She almost got the best of me, jumping high out of the water 2x. Literally dragged her on the bank by the skin of her lip. This was after fishing 2hrs only catching dinks, but had a ton of blowups in shallow water.

It seems to be picking up, I am getting pretty good numbers, but the size is just not there for the most part.

If I’m not working top water in the evening/morning I am working structure with a bitsy bug jig and craw trailer or working seams with a wacky rig. Feels good to be getting regular bites with an overall slow summer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craw-dad

Went out this afternoon rained about the first half hour got a couple in a deeper pool on a rocky bank on the easy shiner dragged off the bank across the top. They were both spitting out craws. Sun came out got very hot and nothing. Then it clouded back over and found some more at the head of another pool with pretty good run coming in. Alot of late strikes so switched to joshy craw and jig they lit it up. No big fish today biggest 14-15" but ended with +20. Had a blast. Need to find where these hawgs are held up in quarantine this year but for me its hard to leave fish to go search. 

GL


----------



## meisjedog

Beautiful night last night, did not want to leave! Terrible photo!









Found "a van down by the river" - a real fixer upper! Needs a little work ,great view ...bring snorkel!


----------



## n-strut

My buddy and had 4 big blow ups yesterday and landed 3,this was the biggest. They were in super skinny water with good current at the heads of big pools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

You Da Man!!! Geez..... lol


----------



## redness29

Finally cracked the 18 inch mark this morning. Got this 18.5 incher in a long pool of gently flowing water . Been getting a lot of 14 to 16 inch bronzebacks with a couple just over 17 lately. Saw something different while out this morning. What looked like a leaf swimming across the water turned out to be a bat. It climbed onto the log and hung out for a bit. It tried to fly off but fell back into the water only to cling onto the log again. After about 10 minutes it flew over my shoulder off into the woods.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have not got any big ones my last couple trips,but have caught decent numbers up to 14/15"... most all of them except a couple real small fish up tight to rocks in fast water,or just off the fastest stuff feeding into it.
Top waters have worked well. But also getting them on a ned rig and a silver fluke on a jighead. 
Gonna hit it a few more times this week,but then I'm gonna start concentrating on saugeyes and crappies again. It's been really fun though!


----------



## n-strut

Took the fly rod out last week and the full moon had them fired up! Got a few on top then switched to a streamer.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog

n-strut said:


> Took the fly rod out last week and the full moon had them fired up! Got a few on top then switched to a streamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
Is that a clear floating line or intermediate sink? Just curious because I've been looking for a clear(ish) floating line for a while.


----------



## n-strut

meisjedog said:


> Nice!
> Is that a clear floating line or intermediate sink? Just curious because I've been looking for a clear(ish) floating line for a while.


It’s a clear tip intermediate. I don’t know why they don’t make a clear floating line,it would be killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuff1

meisjedog said:


> Nice!
> Is that a clear floating line or intermediate sink? Just curious because I've been looking for a clear(ish) floating line for a while.


Decided to get up early this morning and hit a couple of flows. The first one I got 5 smallies out of the first hole. Then I got 2 dink largies in a small hole, then I went to an area that I hadn't fished for some time, a real long rocky area but only managed 1 rocky and 1 smallie. Disappointing. Decided to move to the second flow where I knew there were some and was I surprised. First 3 casts 3 fish on,one being real nice, 3 fish lost. Then 9 casts 9 smallies including 1 monster around 4 lb. 18 in. er. I just kept throwing up on these rocks that were under the water and kept catching smallies along with 3 big rockies, 1 I would guess being close to or over a #. What a hog. Finally had to give up. Back aching, knees aching, and hand aching all due to arthritis. S ucks to be getting old, but will continue to do it as long as I can.


----------



## Sgirl

snuff1 said:


> Decided to go out Sat. at the last minute after looking at the radar. Rain was moving sw. to ne. none close at that time. Got to my first spot and just started to fish and dark clouds. Started to rain but I thought it would only go for a couple of minutes then stop. oops. By the time i got back to my truck i was waterlogged. Turned on the heater and started drying out. Was just about to head for home. Rain stopped. Decided to go fish at another spot. First hole managed 4 green bass and 2 brownies. 2nd spot 2 greenies, 1 about 2lb. By this time it must be 6.00. Hesitated do to time but went upstream to a hole i knew had some fish. Was totally surprised. Got 9 greenies and 1 brownie. Lost 1 big greenie that i know of and several others that i was unsure of and had not fished the whole hole yet but decided to go because it was getting so late and my stomach was saying (eat). Good day on the creek.
> 
> 
> Snuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day! i have always had good luck on over cast days but hardly ever right after a rain.


----------



## redness29

I’m liking this hybrid system my kids school is using. I take them to school and then go fishing. Wife will catch on to me soon enough though. Slow bite today. Did catch 4 smallies all 15” to 16”. Caught one largemouth probably 12”. All on a floating worm. All spread out in different areas. The largest smallmouth came off a fallen tree in dead still water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Headed quite a bit east to a river I only fish 2/3× a year. If it was closer I'd fish it more. One of my favorite flows. 
We floated down steam a few miles then paddled/walked back upstream 
I caught 5 smallies, one a little over 17" the rest 13-15", a 20"channel cat and 2 dink saugfish. 
I also had 2 more smallies about 17/18"spit my ned rig an joshy half way in. That's frustrating. 
The sweet spot today was moderate current 4/5' of water on wood. 
Nothing in the faster stuff today. Bite picked up about 845/9 an died off about noon. 
Fun day for sure! My buddy caught a couple smallies and saugfish as well


----------



## crittergitter

I did a short float on the nut yesterday with my Dad who is 73 and my 2 kiddos. Very short float for me, but it was a long 2 hours for them! Rookies! lol I did scratch out 2 smallies, biggest 16"r.


----------



## Craw-dad

Went out for a short trip this afternoon. Found some in a short narrow stretch.







3 small ones tite to the laydowns 1 decent rolling the weed line on near shore 14-15".







Missed more than i caught maybe due to only rod i had in the truck had mono but all fish were hooked casting down river soft plastics stop and move about 6 inches. Usually better luck casting up river dragging down. Think fri and sat gonna have to go find some toothy critters.

GL


----------



## meisjedog

The day of the Drum

Fished down low on a creek on the east side looking for anything toothy. Gave up on that after a bit and decided to throw a trd. I had some seriously fat Drum aggressively smack that little trd with one monster snapping a hardened steel hook when I mistakenly gave him some slack while reaching for my net. This fish was well into the high 20's as far as length and I have no idea about the weight. I've had fish bend hooks straight, but never has one snap a heavy gauge hardened hook. The water temp in this flow was rather chilly at 62 degrees, it is dropping fast! - still a lot of shad though! Did get a few 15"-16" smallies as welll, not really pic worthy.









Respectable fish, but not huge.









Long and fat!









Quite a heavy fish - had to brace my elbow on my leg.









The hook that snapped!


----------



## Govbarney

Hit a river last night looking for Eyes , did manage one nice 21.25 incher for the Brawl, but the real fun came with the 2 flatheads I caught (both on a joshy on a underspin)


----------



## meisjedog

Had an excellent day on the lower Scioto(inside the loop). Caught smallies busting up huge schools of baby .75" shad making their way down the river. I could see them coming would throw a black buzz bait in the middle which they proceeded to smack again and again! Also caught 'eyes on Joshy's as well. Ripped a trap for Muskie - trolled for them as well, with no luck. Had big marks on my sonar at a depth of 28' - not sure why they would be deep. Gar everywhere up top, in riffles, busting up shad as well. Water was warm (72 degrees) compared to the mouth of the 'Nut the previous day at 62 degrees and it was rather clear when the sun was up. Seems like later when the sun started to drop, it returned to the standard murk. I noticed this last year and it may be due to rough fish activity - kicking up sediment. I Will upload photos in a bit.

Question: What is the best color swimbait for that color water? Had no luck with cranks, even deep divers tolled at 3mph got nothing. Tried live shad on a slip and got gar. Shad hooked up through the lips on a roadrunner usually produces everything including wipers, but got no hits today (look at the water clarity in his section!
.

















Spot I presume - he was rather odd








Caught a few of these, but they were clones.


----------



## meisjedog

It is official, those Tangy smallies have their feed bags on! Got eight today total, all nice sized fish. Tried everything as usual and they only seemed to want the TRD - PB&J specifically.


----------



## meisjedog

Got a 19.5" on the lower Scioto yesterday. Spent 3 hours trolling for muskie - still no luck. No eyes either! This fish put up quite a fight, would not come up, and then ran straight down a riffle. I thought I was going to lose her for sure but somehow muscled her back in. You can see she is quite spent in the video, but I think she will be just fine considering her exit.


----------



## n-strut

The creek bite has been kinda tough for awhile,I think the quick drop in water temp shut them down for a few days. The afternoon bite has been best for me. Fished a new stretch of the Darby and found some good ones. Topwater and swimbaits have been working well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger

A buddy rang and said they were biting. Bite slowed by the time I arrived but managed a few October bonus fish in the 17+/- range.


----------



## RiparianRanger

A few more. They're keying on bait fish imitations. Creature baits, etc. didn't get a single take. Water on the cool side, low-50s. Good luck out there.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Smaller water. Smaller fish. This is the biggest of the outing. Was pleasantly surprised to find a few stragglers in skinny water in a flow that is thought to be largely vacated by this time of the year.


----------



## snuff1

Been doing real well the last couple of weeks or so. I have been out 3 times in a local flow. Hit around 40 or so, the 1st time, a few largies, a couple of big rocks, and the rest smallies. Biggest around 3 lb, The 2nd time was a bit slower. Only around 30. Same as before. @ holes. 1st about 8 fish then around 20 or so in the 2nd hole. The last time they were just crazy. Feeding up for winter I guess. Almost every cast a fish. Even had a big one break me off as he ran right by and behind me. Drag couldn't give enough slack fast enough. I must have caught around 50. Almost all smallies. They just kept coming. It was getting dark so I decided to go. Hated to leave with the bite still on but. My chest was a little sore from holding the butt of the pole against it later that night. Sure has been a great fall so far.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Finally got down to the creek behind my house today between morning and evening deer hunting. Threw x-raps and Joshy’s, only took 2 lures. Probably caught 25 LM in the one hole I tried. Never caught them much here before but they have taken over. Landed just this 1 smallie. Maybe 14”


----------



## claytonhaske

caught a few nice ones in the scioto a few weeks ago, when the water wasn't stained so bad.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Caught a couple small ones right behind my house this evening. The LM have basically taken over this section. Probably caught 35-40 in the half hour or so I was down there. Did catch one with the black blotches but never seen them inside and around the mouth like this one. Kinda cool looking!


----------



## Craw-dad

Went to darby today for a couple hrs. No takers water is clear as late summer. Seen 3 beds had been made but nothing was tending them. Only saw 2 smallies cruzing. 

GL


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Craw-dad said:


> Went to darby today for a couple hrs. No takers water is clear as late summer. Seen 3 beds had been made but nothing was tending them. Only saw 2 smallies cruzing.
> 
> GL


I was on the Darby trying to catch some chubs for saugeye the other night, I couldn’t catch an small enough😂 they were all 6-9 inches.


----------



## meisjedog

Craw-dad said:


> Went to darby today for a couple hrs. No takers water is clear as late summer. Seen 3 beds had been made but nothing was tending them. Only saw 2 smallies cruzing.
> 
> GL


What you may have been seeing are freshwater mussels. I live on another flow and am seeing what looks like empty nests as well. I'm sure some rough fish have spawned but have yet to see any activity. Considering the size of the nest, I wondered if it could be smallies - water temp is 60 - 65 degrees(in-hull transducer, but seems fairly accurate). I was out the other night and discovered that it appears to be mussels digging themselves out, waving their mantle flaps which resemble a small fish/ lure. Some are out all day, but the majority appear to burrow back down, leaving large depressions in the stream bed. There were hundreds of large ones in my stretch and I could barely walk without stepping on them. These videos don't show the nest-like structure but do show the mussel trying to attract other fish.

BTW- I caught two smallies yesterday in the fastest water dumping into a nine-foot hole - average size at 15" or so. I had a very nice fish on(18"+) but did not have a good hookset and he hopped off. I was using a heavy roadrunner pro underspin and white swimbait with the tail dipped in that chartreuse garlic dye. I have not been seeing any fish during the day(rough fish, sunfish, etc.) other than large numbers of Emerald Shiners, however, at night the rough fish are everywhere. Smallies could be out too - early April, crystal clear water - not sure what to expect! I did not have my topwater gear with me and the bugs are bad. May break out the buzz baits tonight!


----------



## Craw-dad

Went tuesday for a couple hrs 10 am or so. First time i fished the creek in a month maybe better. Surprised they where tight on beds. Did manage 1 good fish and oh so hard to leave those big females alone on beds. Do you guys fish for them on beds or just watch? I try to leave them be when I see em but DAMMM its hard when you see em 18+. There were plenty of the smaller males feeding to keep busy. The fish that might have spawned out already should be turned on this week with the temps. 

GL


----------



## RiparianRanger

I leave em be. A nest can get ravaged in mere minutes and a tired fish won't have the stamina to guard fry as well. 

One of the benefits of the lack of rain this spring is we might see a quality spawn due to fewer flood events.


----------



## crittergitter

No doubt this has been the driest spring that I can remember in ages!! We had 1 minor rain event in early April. We had 1 major rain event in early May. That's been it! Crazy, but the good kind!!


----------



## Baloogala

I don't know about anybody else, but I have not been able to buy a bite so far. Granted, I've also not been able to go as much as usual at this point, but tonight I SAW a smallmouth, no luck. Plenty of minnows, but this is the longest I've gone in a year with nothing landed.


----------



## fishing pole

Fished 3 miles of river the other day and NADA for me either. What gives???


----------



## crittergitter

I fished 6 miles tonight, and got 8 with one being 17" and one being 15". It was a tough bite for sure. If it didn't hit them in the head they didn't bite. Not one chaser back to the yak. Also, on this flow the water was quite cold so I feel like they're not doing the deed just yet, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RiparianRanger

fishing pole said:


> Fished 3 miles of river the other day and NADA for me either. What gives???


Guessing they have other things on their mind due to the spawn


----------



## odell daniel

I waded a local flow Sunday, I used a small white Big Joshy swim bait, the entire day. 6 crappie, 5 smallmouth, 1 largemouth, 12 white bass, 1 real nice channel cat, and to top it off 1 14" saugeye. The rivers are really hot right now,


----------



## winguy7

I fished a central Ohio river Sunday with the wife. We got nada for the first three hours...pretty much throwing the tackle box at them. This was in the afternoon. Then we got to the half way point and it was a fish every other cast. I thought we hit a feeding window. I go to work Monday and find out a guy at work fished the same river, same stretch, same day and it was the exact same story. His group went through 3 hours earlier then I did. Weird!!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Bank fished a couple of highly pressured spots of a local flow the other day. Half dozen juvenile smalljaws over about a 90 minute period. Still think the bigger fish are doing the business. Prob best to give it a couple of weeks.


----------

